# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Κατασκευή rdvv pll 8 watt no tune

## liat

Η κατασκευή που παρουσιάζεται, σίγουρα δεν αποτελεί πρωτοτυπία.
Αφορά σε ένα pll που έχει φτιαχτεί σε πολλές παραλλαγές από πολλά μέλη, αλλά και έχει συζητηθεί διεξοδικά στο παρόν forum.

Όπως λοιπόν δηλώνει ο τίτλος, δεν είναι άλλο από το pll των 8 watt της RDVV και συγκεκριμένα η έκδοση 2007 v.1, με τα τυπωμένα πηνία.

Πριν ξεκινήσω το εγχείρημα, διάβασα όλες τις συζητήσεις που έχουν αναπτυχθεί και έλαβα γνώση των θετικών και αρνητικών σχολίων.
Παρόλα αυτά, τόλμησα να προχωρήσω.

Αρχικά, εκτύπωσα σε διαφάνεια για εκτυπωτές inkjet το θετικό αποτύπωμα του κυκλώματος. Μια φορά ήταν αρκετή.

Δεν προτίμησα laser εκτυπωτή επειδή σε άλλη εκτύπωση αλλοίωνε τους διαδρόμους, σαν να άπλωνε το toner από τη θερμότητα.



Στο σημείο αυτό να επισημάνω ότι ελλείψει pcb διπλής όψης, επιστρατεύτηκε φωτοευαίσθητη πλακέτα μονής στρώσης.

Αφού κόπηκε η πλακέτα στις κατάλληλες διαστάσεις και πάνω της εφάρμοσε η διαφάνεια, 
μπήκε στον *θάλαμο έκθεσης*, για τον οποίο έχει γίνει παρουσίαση σε άλλο θέμα.



Μετά από έκθεση δέκα λεπτών και εμφάνιση για 70 περίπου δευτερόλεπτα με το μαγικό ζουμί 
που αποτελείται από 500ml νερό και 1 1/2 κ.γ (κουταλάκι γλυκού) tuboflo, 
το αποτέλεσμα που πήρα φαίνεται στην επόμενη φωτογραφία.

----------

@962fm@ (18-01-16), 

αθικτον (25-11-22), 

billisj (18-01-16), 

CLOCKMAN (24-01-16), 

GeorgeVita (18-01-16), 

GiwrgosTH (25-04-16), 

Marc (19-01-16), 

p.gabr (19-01-16), 

SeAfasia (19-10-21)

----------


## liat

Συνέχεια φωτορομάντζου.

Ακολούθησε αποχάλκωση με τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο και ιδού το pcb.





Τρυπήθηκε βεβαίως με τρυπανάκια 0,8 και όπου χρειάστηκε 1 mm



Λόγω απουσίας κατάλληλου τσοκ για λεπτά τρυπανάκια, επιστρατεύτηκε το ελληνικό δαιμόνιο κι έτσι φτιάχτηκε προσαρμογέας από σελοτέιπ ή χαρτοταινία.

----------

billisj (18-01-16), 

GeorgeVita (18-01-16), 

p.gabr (19-01-16), 

street (29-01-16)

----------


## liat

Συνέχεια της παρουσίασης.

Για να ολοκληρωθεί το πρώτο στάδιο της κατασκευής, τυπώθηκε silkscreen στην πάνω επιφάνεια του pcb.
Για να προλάβω τυχόν απορίες, για να πετύχω το αποτέλεσμα, εφάρμοσα την *μέθοδο ψυχρής μεταφοράς toner*.
Εκτύπωσα με laser printer σε χαρτί gloss 130 gsm, το δε αποτέλεσμα, μπορώ να πω, ότι με ικανοποίησε.





Πριν προχωρήσω στην κόλληση των εξαρτημάτων κι επειδή ήθελα να δημιουργήσω κάτι πιο «επαγγελματικό», 
ασχέτως του επιθυμητού αποτελέσματος που είναι η καλή λειτουργία του pll, επιχείρησα, 
για πρώτη φορά, να εφαρμόσω την πράσινη μάσκα που προστατεύει την χάλκινη επιφάνεια από διάβρωση.

Η διαδικασία περιγράφεται αναλυτικά στον ανάλογο *οδηγό* το δε αποτέλεσμα ήταν πέραν κάθε προσδοκίας.

----------

Alex.137 (30-01-16), 

billisj (18-01-16), 

GeorgeVita (18-01-16), 

nikman (27-01-16), 

p.gabr (19-01-16), 

street (29-01-16)

----------


## liat

Και εντελώς πλέον έτοιμο για τα περαιτέρω.







Συγκεντρώθηκαν τα υλικά, μπήκε ταμπελάκι σε κάθε ένα από αυτά, καθότι δεν έχω την εμπειρία να τα αναγνωρίζω με την πρώτη ματιά και τελούν σε αναμονή να μπουν στη θέση τους.



Αντιστάσεις - πυκνωτές - PIC16F628A - BC546 - BC557 - BFR96 - 4MHZ crystal - Πηνία - BD139 - LM7805 - 78L09 - 1N4148 
αγοράστηκαν από τον Φανό. Κόστος 11,50€.
Τα 2SC1971 - BF245C - J310 - TSA5511 - BFR91 - BFR96 και η solder mask ήταν ευγενική χορηγία του Κώστα *SeAfasia*. Κόστος ανεκτίμητο.
Προμηθεύτηκα και μερικά εξαρτήματα από το radio741 για απόθεμα, όπως 2SC1971 - 3,2MHZ crystal - TSA5511 - BFR91.
Το Lcd display 1x16 chr έχει παραγγελθεί από το acdcshop και αναμένεται να αφιχθεί. Κόστος με μεταφορικά 11,13€.
Μου λείπουν οι varicap ΒΒ109 που δεν κατάφερα να βρω, όμως κι εδώ βρέθηκε χορηγός, που δεν είναι άλλος από τον Γιώργο *SRF* που με έχει βοηθήσει κι άλλοτε. Επίσης κόστος ανεκτίμητο.

----------

billisj (19-01-16), 

GeorgeVita (18-01-16), 

p.gabr (19-01-16), 

picdev (19-01-16), 

street (29-01-16)

----------


## billisj

Φιλε πολυ καλη η δουλεια σου , αντε με το καλο να ολοκληρωσεις την κατασκευη σου , καλη επιτυχια ...!!!!!!

----------


## liat

Ευχαριστώ συνονόματε. Μπορεί από ηλεκτρονικά να μην κατέχω αλλά προσπαθώ τουλάχιστον στον κατασκευαστικό τομέα.
Ό,τι πρόβλημα προκύψει, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα λάβω την καλύτερη βοήθεια από μέλη.
Το φιλότιμο και η προθυμία τους ... άλλο τίποτα!

----------

billisj (19-01-16)

----------


## @962fm@

εχεις:
1. πολυ χρονο
2. πολλη ορεξη
3. πολυ ταλεντο
4. πολλα λεφτα 
 :Tongue2: 

ξερεις οτι θαυμαζω την επιμονη σου στο αντικειμενο...
ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ρε Γιαννη !

----------


## liat

> εχεις:
> 1. πολυ χρονο
> 2. πολλη ορεξη
> 3. πολυ ταλεντο
> 4. πολλα λεφτα 
> 
> 
> ξερεις οτι θαυμαζω την επιμονη σου στο αντικειμενο...
> ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ρε Γιαννη !



Βαγγέλη, για το 1ο και 2ο θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα.
Για το 3ο, χμ... το παλεύω
Όσο για το 4ο όμως τι να φανερώσω! Είμαι στη λίστα την ... πως τη λένε να δεις! Λαγκάρντ μου την είπαν, Φαλτσιάνη ίσως!  :Tongue2: 
Κατά τα λοιπά 
 *Spoiler:*       Μου έβαλες για τα καλά το μικρόβιο  :Biggrin:

----------

@962fm@ (18-01-16), 

billisj (19-01-16)

----------


## liat

Έτσι, για να μην καθόμαστε, τοποθετήθηκαν τα πρώτα εξαρτήματα.

----------

billisj (19-01-16)

----------


## liat

Και μερικά ακόμη.

----------

billisj (19-01-16), 

picdev (19-01-16)

----------


## billisj

Η προσπαθεια σου φιλε Γιαννη δεν θα σε απαγοητευση , με το καλο περιμενουμε το αποτελεσμα της ομορφης δουλειας που εχεις κανεις , συνεχισε την κατασκευη ...!!!

----------


## maouna

εκεινα τα 2 πηνια τα γκρι με τη μαυρη και κοκκινη τελεια,ειναι μΗ ή mH? Kανονικα πρεπει να ειναι 1uH ή 10uH. To δεξια μπορει να ειναι και VK200

----------


## liat

> εκεινα τα 2 πηνια τα γκρι με τη μαυρη και κοκκινη τελεια,ειναι μΗ ή mH? Kανονικα πρεπει να ειναι 1uH ή 10uH. To δεξια μπορει να ειναι και VK200



Τι να σου πω! Για 1uH μου τα έδωσαν.Τα χρώματα είναι:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Τι να σου πω! Για 1uH μου τα έδωσαν.Τα χρώματα είναι:



θα τα βάλεις αρχηγέ;

----------


## SRF

> Τι να σου πω! Για 1uH μου τα έδωσαν.Τα χρώματα είναι:




Πέρνα αύριο μετά τις 6μμ να σου δώσω ΤΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ, και διάφορα άλλα!!!

----------

picdev (19-01-16)

----------


## liat

> Πέρνα αύριο μετά τις 6μμ να σου δώσω ΤΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ, και διάφορα άλλα!!!



Yes sir

----------


## SeAfasia

> Πέρνα αύριο μετά τις 6μμ να σου δώσω ΤΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ, και διάφορα άλλα!!!



θέλω και εγώ τπτ.... :Lol:

----------


## savnik

> Πέρνα αύριο μετά τις 6μμ να σου δώσω ΤΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ, και διάφορα άλλα!!!



Πρίν 10 χρόνια είχα έρθει πάρα πολλές φορές στην περιοχή σου. Αν το ήξερα τότε θα είχα έρθει για καφέ.

----------


## liat

Κολλήθηκαν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί και υπολείπονται τα transistors, τα regulators και οι varicap.
Με το φως της ημέρας θα γίνει κι αυτό και όσο περιμένουμε, ευκαιρία για "επιστημονική" συζήτηση.
Μελετώντας την *ανάλυση* του Γιώργου *SRF*, συγκεκριμένα στο κομμάτι πηνίο (8σπ-3χιλ-0,5χιλ) - πυκνωτή 68pF που είναι σε σειρά με αυτό
και δεχόμενοι ότι η επαγωγή του πηνίου είναι 80,6nH, σύμφωνα με τον online calculator, μου γεννήθηκαν οι εξής απορίες:

1. Αντί του πηνίου αυτού θα μπορούσε να μπει έτοιμο, ώστε να εξασφαλιστεί η επιθυμητή τιμή με βεβαιότητα;

2. Αντί της αντικατάστασης του πυκνωτή με άλλον του 1nF, θα ήταν λάθος να αλλαχτεί με πυκνωτή, τέτοιας τιμής που θα ταιριάζει στην συχνότητα εκπομπής που θέλουμε και μιας και μιλάμε για broadband, στους 100MHz;
Εφόσον κάτι τέτοιο είναι εφικτό, τότε σύμφωνα με τον υπολογιστή συντονισμού LC ο πυκνωτής θα πρέπει να έχει 31,4pF χωρητικότητα, επομένως αυτόν στην πλησιέστερη τιμή.
Είναι σωστός ο συλλογισμός;

----------


## liat

> θέλω και εγώ τπτ....




Οι χορηγοί δεν ζητάνε.  :hahahha:

----------


## @962fm@

αμ ζητανε... ζητανε....
να δεις που σε λιγες μερες θα σου ζητησει καποιος να του τυπωσεις ενα pcb...
δε λεω ακομα ονομα χαχαχαχα

φτιαξτω επιτελους και βγαλτο να δουμε τι κανει   :Biggrin:

----------


## liat

> αμ ζητανε... ζητανε....
> να δεις που σε λιγες μερες θα σου ζητησει καποιος να του τυπωσεις ενα pcb...
> δε λεω ακομα ονομα χαχαχαχα
> 
> φτιαξτω επιτελους και βγαλτο να δουμε τι κανει



Αποφάσισε για linear και τι σε νοιάζει εσένα!  :Wink: 

Το να το φτιάξω μια κουβέντα είναι.
Ξέρεις ότι παλεύω υπό αντίξοες συνθήκες. 
Έχω εξοβελιστεί στο μπαλκόνι γιατί εντός, λένε οι κακές γλώσσες, γεμίζω σκουπίδια με τα καλώδια και τις μπαλίτσες κόλλησης.  :Lol: 
Το κρύο με θέρισε για να κολλήσω ό,τι κόλλησα σήμερα.
Άθλος λέμεεεεε!!!!

----------


## @962fm@

> Έχω εξοβελιστεί στο μπαλκόνι γιατί εντός, λένε οι κακές γλώσσες, γεμίζω σκουπίδια με τα καλώδια και τις μπαλίτσες κόλλησης. 
> Το κρύο με θέρισε για να κολλήσω ό,τι κόλλησα σήμερα.
> Άθλος λέμεεεεε!!!!



αραξε στο μπαλκονι... δεν ειναι καιρος για εξωσεις ή διαζυγια  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## nestoras

Μπράβο για τη δουλειά σου Γιάννη! Είπες ότι δεν ασχολήσε με ηλεκτρονικά αλλά τις πλακέττες θα τις ζήλευαν πολλοί ηλεκτρονικοί!
(με τέτοιου είδους κυκλώματα δεν έχω ασχοληθεί αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι θα τη βρεις την άκρη με τη βοήθεια των παιδιών!)

----------


## liat

Παναγιώτη, ναι, το έχω δηλώσει εξ αρχής ότι ούτε ηλεκτρονικός είμαι, ούτε ηλεκτρολόγος.
Οι γνώσεις μου είναι αυστηρά περιορισμένες σε μερικούς ορισμούς, όμως πάντα έβλεπα τα ηλεκτρονικά με συμπάθεια 
και θαυμάζω όσους έχουν γνώσεις ή τις απόκτησαν κι ας μην είναι του κλάδου.
Προσπαθώ τουλάχιστον στον τομέα των κατασκευών, αλλά με έτοιμα κυκλώματα.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την ενθάρρυνση.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Αποφάσισε για linear και τι σε νοιάζει εσένα! 
> 
> Το να το φτιάξω μια κουβέντα είναι.
> Ξέρεις ότι παλεύω υπό αντίξοες συνθήκες. 
> Έχω εξοβελιστεί στο μπαλκόνι γιατί εντός, λένε οι κακές γλώσσες, γεμίζω σκουπίδια με τα καλώδια και τις μπαλίτσες κόλλησης. 
> Το κρύο με θέρισε για να κολλήσω ό,τι κόλλησα σήμερα.
> Άθλος λέμεεεεε!!!!



υπόγειο και ξερό ψωμί.....
 :Lol: 
θέλω να ξέρω τι θα βγάλει το 2sc1971 σε εσένα... :Biggrin:

----------


## liat

Μπα! Ούτε εκεί παίζει γιατί το έχω γεμάτο. Είμαι καταδικασμένος σου λέω.
Θα δοκιμαστούν τα δικά σου και υπάρχει η εφεδρεία του κυρ Αντώνη.
Μιας και αναφέρθηκε, του radio741 είναι πιο φαρδύ από αυτά που έστειλες.
Δεν ξέρω αν επηρεάσει αρνητικά η μονή πλακέτα.
Υπομονή και θα δείξει.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Μπα! Ούτε εκεί παίζει γιατί το έχω γεμάτο. Είμαι καταδικασμένος σου λέω.
> Θα δοκιμαστούν τα δικά σου και υπάρχει η εφεδρεία του κυρ Αντώνη.
> Μιας και αναφέρθηκε, του radio741 είναι πιο φαρδύ από αυτά που έστειλες.
> Δεν ξέρω αν επηρεάσει αρνητικά η μονή πλακέτα.
> Υπομονή και θα δείξει.



α μπράβο...φώτο μπορείς να το ανεβάσεις αν έχεις χρόνο;

----------


## liat

> α μπράβο...φώτο μπορείς να το ανεβάσεις αν έχεις χρόνο;



Έφτασεεεεε! Το αριστερό είναι του 741.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Έφτασεεεεε! Το αριστερό είναι του 741.



είναι γνήσιο.... :Biggrin:

----------


## picdev

> Πέρνα αύριο μετά τις 6μμ να σου δώσω ΤΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ, και διάφορα άλλα!!!



ρε γιώργο και που ξέρεις πια ειναι τα σωστά ? εσύ το σχεδίασες ? :Lol:

----------


## liat

> ρε γιώργο και που ξέρεις πια ειναι τα σωστά ? εσύ το σχεδίασες ?



Του έχω απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη.  :Wink:

----------


## liat

Έχουν πλέον τοποθετηθεί και τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα, εκτός του 2SC1971 που θα μπει τελευταίο μαζί με ψήκτρα, 
των δύο βάρικαπ καθώς επίσης του μηνίου των 8σπ. και του πυκνωτή 68pF για τα οποία δύο τελευταία θα εξαρτηθεί 
από την απάντηση στο ποστ *#19*.
Επίσης να πω ότι στη θέση του BF245C μπήκε το J310.



Ξέρει κανείς αν πρέπει να μπει πυκνωτής σε σειρά με το (+) του led ένδειξης lock;
Στο pcb του moutoulou έχει έναν 10nF.

----------


## moutoulos

Ο πυκνωτής δεν είναι σε "σειρά" με το LED. Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με αυτό.

Απλά πατάει στην γραμμή τροφοδοσίας (+5VDC). Πάνω σε αυτή "πατάει" 
και η άνοδος του LED. Βέβαια η LED δεν γειώνεται όπως ο κεραμικός, αλλά
έχει στην κάθοδο μια 390R.

Οτι είναι ο κεραμικός που υπόδειξες (απόζευξης), ακριβώς το ίδιο κάνει
και αυτός που εχω σημειώσει στην φωτό ...

----------


## leosedf

> ρε γιώργο και που ξέρεις πια ειναι τα σωστά ? εσύ το σχεδίασες ?



Είχε χρόνο να ασχοληθεί, πήγαιναν στο ίδιο δημοτικό με τον Henry.  :Lol:

----------


## KOKAR

> Κολλήθηκαν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί και υπολείπονται τα transistors, τα regulators και οι varicap.
> Με το φως της ημέρας θα γίνει κι αυτό και όσο περιμένουμε, ευκαιρία για "επιστημονική" συζήτηση.
> Μελετώντας την *ανάλυση* του Γιώργου *SRF*, συγκεκριμένα στο κομμάτι πηνίο (8σπ-3χιλ-0,5χιλ) - πυκνωτή 68pF που είναι σε σειρά με αυτό
> και δεχόμενοι ότι η επαγωγή του πηνίου είναι 80,6nH, σύμφωνα με τον online calculator, μου γεννήθηκαν οι εξής απορίες:
> 
> *1. Αντί του πηνίου αυτού θα μπορούσε να μπει έτοιμο*, ώστε να εξασφαλιστεί η επιθυμητή τιμή με βεβαιότητα;
> 
> 2. Αντί της αντικατάστασης του πυκνωτή με άλλον του 1nF, θα ήταν λάθος να αλλαχτεί με πυκνωτή, τέτοιας τιμής που θα ταιριάζει στην συχνότητα εκπομπής που θέλουμε και μιας και μιλάμε για broadband, στους 100MHz;
> Εφόσον κάτι τέτοιο είναι εφικτό, τότε σύμφωνα με τον υπολογιστή συντονισμού LC ο πυκνωτής θα πρέπει να έχει 31,4pF χωρητικότητα, επομένως αυτόν στην πλησιέστερη τιμή.
> Είναι σωστός ο συλλογισμός;



έχω  τα παρακάτω πηνία από την coilcraft 

2 μεταβλητά
52nH ~ 77nH
65nH ~ 99nH

3 σταθερά
83nH
98nH
120nH

διάλεξε πιο θέλεις

----------


## liat

> έχω  τα παρακάτω πηνία από την coilcraft 
> 
> 2 μεταβλητά
> 52nH ~ 77nH
> 65nH ~ 99nH
> 
> 3 σταθερά
> 83nH
> 98nH
> ...



Ευχαριστώ Κώστα αλλά ήδη μου έδωσε ο Γιώργος  :Smile: . Ίσως χρειαστούν σε άλλο μέλος.





> Πέρνα αύριο μετά τις 6μμ να σου δώσω ΤΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ, και διάφορα άλλα!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

να βάλεις για δοκιμή το 2sc1971 non-Μανιάτη και μετά το geniue-Μανιάτη οκ;

----------


## nikknikk4

ρίξε και μια ματιά εδω

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74020

----------


## SRF

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/

----------


## liat

Ολοκληρώθηκε το pll.



Δεν έχω κολλήσει ακόμα το 2SC1971 επειδή πρέπει να βρω ψήκτρα, να  τοποθετήσω αποστάτες 
και βάση αυτών να βγει η σωστή απόσταση του  τρανζίστορ. Ψιλά πράγματα.
Στη θέση των ΒΒ109 μπήκαν MV209, αντικαταστάθηκαν τα πηνία με τις καφέ  και κόκκινες βούλες 
με διαφορετικά της σωστής τιμής και αντί του πυκνωτή  των 68pF ένας του 1nF. 
Επίσης, αντί του πηνίου των 8 σπειρών μπήκε ένα εργοστασιακό των 82nH. Όλα προσφορά (για ακόμα μια φορά) του Γιώργου SRF 

Σήμερα ήταν η σειρά να ασχοληθώ με την σύνδεση του lcd screen (μιας και παρελήφθη εχθές το απόγευμα) με τα καλωδιάκια του ribbon.
Έχουν τακτοποιηθεί όλα, εκτός των 4, 6, 8 του connector που συνδέονται στα down, set, up buttons του lcd αντίστοιχα.
Αυτά μήπως αφορούν οθόνες που έχουν ενσωματωμένα στο pcb τους και τα buttons, οπότε στην περίπτωσή μου δεν χρειάζονται;
Ακόμη, το 16 του lcd πρέπει να το γειώσω;[/QUOTE]

----------


## SeAfasia

το 16 γειώνεται....
τα 4,6,8 είναι για εξωτερικό pcb πχ αν βάλεις buttons για πρόσοψη στο κουτί...
αν δεις το σχηματικό ή το pcb απο κάτω είναι συνδεμένα μεταξύ τους...άλλωστε έχεις κολλήσεις τα buttons στη πλακέτα σου
ωραία δουλειά.. :Biggrin:

----------


## picdev

βάζεις κονέκτορες ή και καλωδιοταινία για την lcd (αν σε παιρνει για 2πλη σειρά )
α τώρα ειδα έχει η 2πλη σειρά , υπάρχουν και τέτοιες οθόνες αλλά ειναι πιο σπάνιες

----------


## liat

> βάζεις κονέκτορες ή και καλωδιοταινία για την lcd (αν σε παιρνει για 2πλη σειρά )
> α τώρα ειδα έχει η 2πλη σειρά , υπάρχουν και τέτοιες οθόνες αλλά ειναι πιο σπάνιες



Ρώτησα αν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο και ήταν αρνητικός ο πωλητής.
Σκέφτηκα για pin headers



όμως με μια καλύτερη ματιά πρόσεξα τον FFC / FPC 16 pin connector



Προφανώς, αν βάλω στο cld τον δεύτερο, τότε θα χρειαστεί να κωλήσω τα καλωδιάκια σε έναν 16 pin σαν της πρώτης φωτογραφίας.
Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι άλλο και πως το ζητάνε;

----------


## SRF

> Ρώτησα αν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο και ήταν αρνητικός ο πωλητής.
> Σκέφτηκα για pin headers
> 
> 
> 
> όμως με μια καλύτερη ματιά πρόσεξα τον FFC / FPC 16 pin connector
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Για ρίξε ένα φον να σου πω κατι!!! 


ΥΓ. Στο LCD βάζεις ένα ΤΕΤΟΙΟ 


προσφοράς SRF και ξεμπερδεύεις!!!

----------

liat (21-01-16), 

picdev (21-01-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

θα θέλει και την πρέσσα... :Biggrin:

----------


## 744

Το πατάς και με μέγγενη, ή έστω λίγο λίγο με πένσα.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Το πατάς και με μέγγενη, ή έστω λίγο λίγο με πένσα.



δε τα κατάφερα Γιάννο μου σπάσανε γιατί δεν έχω υπομονή,με την πρώτη θα πάρω μια πρέσσούλα...να υπάρχει

----------


## 744

Συμφωνώ,η πένσα είναι επικίνδυνη αν και δεν μου έσπασε ποτέ το βύσμα.

Η μέγγενη από την άλλη δεν θα το σπάσει με τίποτα γιατί πατάει ομοιόμορφα.

----------


## chip

Η αν δεν έχει μέγγενη σηκώνει το πόδι από το κρεβάτι και το βάζει από κάτω (αρκεί η διάμετρος του ποδιού να είναι πιο μεγάλη που συνήθως είναι....)

----------

picdev (21-01-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Η αν δεν έχει μέγγενη σηκώνει το πόδι από το κρεβάτι και το βάζει από κάτω (αρκεί η διάμετρος του ποδιού να είναι πιο μεγάλη που συνήθως είναι....)



 :Shame on you:  :hahahha:

----------


## liat

Μέλη και φίλοι του φόρουμ καλησπέρα.
Κατ' αρχήν να πω ότι το κατασκευαστικό μέρος τελείωσε με δύο αλλαγές, πάλι στα πηνία του 1uH.
Η αλλαγή κρίθηκε αναγκαία λόγω της αδυναμίας χειρισμού πάνω από 1 ampere και ίσως όχι και τόσο.
Έτσι, τη θέση τους πήραν ένα πηνίο τυλιχτό και ένα VK200.



Με αυτά και μ' αυτά, σήμερα ήταν η μεγάλη μέρα της δοκιμής.
Πριν μπει το τελικό τρανζίστορ, δοκιμάστηκε αν ταλαντώνει.
Έδωσα τροφοδοσία (εκεί που παίρνει τα 13,8V) αλλά στην οθόνη μου εμφάνιζε διαδοχικά fm transmitter --> [συχνότητα] MHz busy.
Όποια τιμή και να έδινα, πάλι busy έπαιρνα στο screen.

Επειδή προέκυψαν κάποιες υποχρεώσεις, καταπιάστηκα το βραδάκι.
Πριν εξεταστεί η πιθανότητα αλλαγής εξαρτήματος/των, είπα να σταθώ στην περίπτωση λανθασμένου hex file.
Το αρχικό ήταν το 3m-16f628(a).hex.txt, ενδιάμεσα προγραμματίστηκαν μερικά ακόμα και τέλος έβαλα το 16f128(a).hex.txt (εννοείται χωρίς την κατάλληξη .txt).
Με το τελευταίο firmware κλείδωσε σε διάφορες συχνότητες από 87,5 έως και 106,9MHz.
Να πω ότι η τάση τροφοδοσίας ήταν αρχικά 6V που σταδιακά ανέβηκε μέχρι τα 12V.

Αυτό που παρατήρησα ήταν:
1. σε χαμηλή τάση αργούσε να κάνει lock (όχι ότι δεν αργούσε στη μεγαλύτερη, αλλά όχι τόσο).
2. ο χρόνος lock ποικίλε από το πόσο κοντά ή μακριά ήταν η συχνότητα σεταρίσματος από την προηγούμενη και μάλιστα ο πιο γρήγορος χρόνος ήταν 1 sec με πιο μεγάλο τα σχεδόν 15 sec.
3. όσο χρόνο ήταν υπό τάση, ούτε το TSA ούτε κανένα άλλο εξάρτημα δεν ζεστάθηκε.
Πλησιάζοντας ένα ραδιοφωνάκι στα 5 περίπου εκ. "τάπωνε" τον σταθμό στη συχνότητα συντονισμού και δεν είχε βόμβο.

Ένα άλλο που διαπίστωσα και το θεωρώ σημαντικότερο για το φόρουμ, είναι ότι πολλοί σύνδεσμοι ή φωτογραφίες δεν είναι "ζωντανοί" αφού δεν έχουν γίνει attached.
Έτσι, είναι από δύσκολο έως αδύνατο να βρει κάποιος κάτι που θα τον βοηθήσει και εν προκειμένω το firmware.
Στα αρκετά θέματα που έχουν ανέβει για το pll των 8 watt, πολλά μέλη και δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο, όταν ρωτιόντουσαν για hex είτε 1Χ16 είτε 2Χ16 ή για την σωστή έκδοση του pll, έπαιρνα την αόριστη απάντηση ότι "υπάρχουν πολλά".
Το θέμα λοιπόν, προσωπικά με ταλαιπώρησε και στην τελική δεν ξέρω αν έχω προγραμματίσει το σωστό.

Επί του αιτούμενου, αν μπορεί κάποιο μέλος να μου υποδείξει link ή να ποστάρει το hex για το pll 2007 ver.7 1Χ16 (pic 16F628A) θα ήμουν υποχρεωμένος.
Εννοείται να έχει δοκιμαστεί επιτυχώς.

----------


## @962fm@

Γιαννη, ο μεταβλητος εχει ρυθμιστει κι αν ναι με τι κριτηριο ?

----------


## liat

> Γιαννη, ο μεταβλητος εχει ρυθμιστει κι αν ναι με τι κριτηριο ?



Βαγγέλη, όχι, δε ρυθμίστηκε σε αυτό το στάδιο και δεν ξέρω αν είναι βασικό να γίνει τώρα ή μετά με το εξόδου στη θέση του.
Εφόσον πάνε όλα κατ' ευχήν, θα ρυθμιστεί όπως πρέπει.  :Biggrin:

----------


## @962fm@

δεν εχει σχεση με το tr εξοδου, ειναι για τη συνθεση συχνοτητας pll
θα ρυθμιστει με συχνομετρο για να ειναι οι 102Mhz ακριβως 102 και οχι 102,0025

δεν ξερω αν οφειλεται εκει το παραξενο κλειδωμα και οχι σε ολη τη μπαντα.
μηπως δλδ δεν ειναι θεμα hex.

----------


## liat

Το πρωί που είχε το αρχικό hex δεν κλείδωνε καθόλου. με την αλλαγή κλείδωσε έστω κι έτσι.
Γι' αυτό θέλω να εξασφαλίσω το σωστό file και μετά τα υπόλοιπα ερευνώνται.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Το πρωί που είχε το αρχικό hex δεν κλείδωνε καθόλου. με την αλλαγή κλείδωσε έστω κι έτσι.
> Γι' αυτό θέλω να εξασφαλίσω το σωστό file και μετά τα υπόλοιπα ερευνώνται.



το πμ μού το έλαβες;

----------


## liat

> το πμ μού το έλαβες;



Κώστα τα έλαβα. Ήταν μεταξύ των άχρηστων.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κώστα τα έλαβα. Ήταν μεταξύ των άχρηστων.



 :Lol:  :Confused1: 

ποιά απ`όλα;

----------


## @962fm@

Γιαννη, οταν το αναψες, ειχες φορτιο στην εξοδο του τελευταιου BFR ή το αφησες στον αερα ?
μηπως δεν κλειδωνε, επειδη δεν εβλεπε ''κεραια'' ?

----------


## liat

> Γιαννη, οταν το αναψες, ειχες φορτιο στην εξοδο του τελευταιου BFR ή το αφησες στον αερα ?
> μηπως δεν κλειδωνε, επειδη δεν εβλεπε ''κεραια'' ?



Όχι Βαγγέλη, δεν είχα βάλει κεραία. Μα νομίζω ότι το κύκλωμα από την έξοδό του και μετά το βλέπει σαν κεραία ή κάνω λάθος;
Εν πάση περιπτώσει, σήμερα δοκίμασα άλλο τροφοδοτικό, μη ρυθμιζόμενο, στα 12V, αλλά πάλι τίποτα.
Κάποια στιγμή άναψε το lock, δοκίμασα σε άλλη συχνότητα όμως τζίφος.
Μια, ίσως σημαντική παρατήρηση, κατά λάθος σύνδεσα ανάποδα την πολικότητα στην τροφοδοσία, βέβαια μετά άναψε, έστω για μια φορά, το lock.
Μπορεί να του έκανα κάτι;

----------


## SeAfasia

> Όχι Βαγγέλη, δεν είχα βάλει κεραία. Μα νομίζω ότι το κύκλωμα από την έξοδό του και μετά το βλέπει σαν κεραία ή κάνω λάθος;
> Εν πάση περιπτώσει, σήμερα δοκίμασα άλλο τροφοδοτικό, μη ρυθμιζόμενο, στα 12V, αλλά πάλι τίποτα.
> Κάποια στιγμή άναψε το lock, δοκίμασα σε άλλη συχνότητα όμως τζίφος.
> Μια, ίσως σημαντική παρατήρηση, κατά λάθος σύνδεσα ανάποδα την πολικότητα στην τροφοδοσία, βέβαια μετά άναψε, έστω για μια φορά, το lock.
> Μπορεί να του έκανα κάτι;



Γιάννη το tsa551 κοίταξε πάλι μηπως το θέμα είναι εκεί...

----------


## liat

Για ενημέρωση περί της εξέλιξης, έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές στον συνθέτη συχνότητας και στο pic με συνδυασμούς ως εξής:

16F84A --> TSA5511 --> lock στην οθόνη (δεν ανάβει led ούτε πιάνω κάτι στο ράδιο). Στο unlock ανάβει το led και μπορώ να αλλάζω συχνότητα
16F84A --> SAA1057 --> Mόνιμα lock σε μια αρχική συχνότητα
16F628A --> SAA1057            --> Mόνιμα lock σε μια αρχική συχνότητα
16F628A        --> TSA5511            --> Ένδειξη συχνότητας με Busy (κάνει unlock και μπορώ να αλλάζω συχνότητα)

Υπήρχε εφεδρικό TSA5511 αλλά μόνο με τα μισά ποδαράκια.
Του κόλλησα κάποια ψιλά συρματάκια, έκανε lock αλλά όχι unlock.
Είδα ότι κάποιο ποδαράκι από αυτά που του πρόσθεσα ότι δεν πατούσε καλά και είπα να τα κολλήσω πιο ενισχυμένα.
Το πήρα στο χέρι.

----------


## @962fm@

κανε μου μια χαρη ...
σε αυτη την κατασταση ''16F628A --> TSA5511 --> Ένδειξη συχνότητας με Busy (κάνει unlock και μπορώ να αλλάζω συχνότητα)
''
κολλησε ενα καλωδιο 75cm στη θεση που θα μπει το αριστερο ποδαρακι του τρ. ισχυος.... σαν κεραια δλδ
και πες τι εγινε.

----------


## liat

Τίποτα Βαγγέλη!

----------


## @962fm@

προβλημα hex ή πολυ περισσοτερο των ICs
αυτο το εχεις δοκιμασει ?

----------


## liat

Και τι δεν έχω δοκιμάσει! Και αυτό βέβαια.
Αύριο πάλι γιατί ... πολύ κρύο λέμε!

----------


## maouna

Ας τα παρουμε απο την αρχη.
1)Παντα θα βαζεις φορτιο στην εξοδο ειτε  dummy load 50ωμ ειτε κεραια,προτειμοτερο dummy load,αν το αφησεις ετσι  θα παρεις το τρανσιστορ στο χερι.
2)τις δοκιμες σου να δεις αν  ταλαντωνει και κλειδωνει στη μπαντα 87.5-108MHZ καντες αρχικα με το  μαυρο τριμμερ γυρισμενο για μηδενικη ισχυ.(εκει που το μεσαιο πιν  δειχνει γειωση).δεν χρειαζεσαι φορτιο στην εξοδο εδω.
3)το saa1057 τι το εβαλες?δεν ειναι drop in replacement του tsa5511.
4)ελεγξε αν εχεις βαλει σωστα το j310 (νομιζω δεν εχει τα ιδια πιν με το bf245) ελεξε αν εχεις ταση +9V στο drain του j310
5)το πυκνωτη στο gate του j310 ποσο τον εχεις? αστον 68pF

πρεπει αρχικα να δεις αν ταλαντωνει ο ταλαντωτης κ να ανοιξεις η κλεισεις το πηνιο  ωστε στους 87.5ΜΗΖ να εχεις στη βαρικαπ γυρω στα 3.5V-4V και στους 108.1  γυρω στα 12V.

----------


## liat

Ας τα παρουμε απο την αρχη.
1)Παντα θα βαζεις φορτιο στην εξοδο ειτε  dummy load 50ωμ ειτε κεραια,προτειμοτερο dummy load,αν το αφησεις ετσι  θα παρεις το τρανσιστορ στο χερι.
Στο τελικό στάδιο πάντα βάζω φορτίο.

2)τις δοκιμες σου να δεις αν  ταλαντωνει και κλειδωνει στη μπαντα 87.5-108MHZ καντες αρχικα με το  μαυρο τριμμερ γυρισμενο για μηδενικη ισχυ.(εκει που το μεσαιο πιν  δειχνει γειωση).δεν χρειαζεσαι φορτιο στην εξοδο εδω.
Έτσι το έχω, σε μηδενική ισχύ.

3)το saa1057 τι το εβαλες?δεν ειναι drop in replacement του tsa5511.
Είπα μήπως και κάνει κάτι. Ισοδύναμα (τι είπα τώρα!) είναι τα SDA3202-2(3) ή TSA5512, σωστά;

4)ελεγξε αν εχεις βαλει σωστα το j310 (νομιζω δεν εχει τα ιδια πιν με το bf245) ελεξε αν εχεις ταση +9V στο drain του j310
Το έχω βάλει σωστά. Μπαίνει ανάποδα απ' ότι το BF245C. Τάση θα μετρήσω και θα σου πω.
*Edit
+8,39Vdc*
Στην είσοδο του 7809 πάνε 12,30Vdc, ενώ στην έξοδο 8,94Vdc

 

5)το πυκνωτη στο gate του j310 ποσο τον εχεις? αστον 68pF
Το έχω 1nF. Έχει υπάρξει σχετική συζήτηση και έχει δουλέψει με αυτόν.

πρεπει αρχικα να δεις αν ταλαντωνει ο ταλαντωτης κ να ανοιξεις η κλεισεις το πηνιο  ωστε στους 87.5ΜΗΖ να εχεις στη βαρικαπ γυρω στα 3.5V-4V και στους 108.1  γυρω στα 12V.
Μόλις καταφέρω να ταλαντώσει το pll, θα γίνουν οι μετρήσεις.
*Edit
στους 108ΜΗΖ 6,96Vdc*

----------


## SeAfasia

Ανέβασε μια φώτο του πηνίου πριν και μετά το ανοιγμα-κλείσιμο του πηνίου....είμαστε στα καλά μας παίδες;;
Θα σου στείλω ένα πηνίο της coilcraft Γιάννη....

----------


## liat

> Ανέβασε μια φώτο του πηνίου πριν και μετά το ανοιγμα-κλείσιμο του πηνίου....είμαστε στα καλά μας παίδες;;
> Θα σου στείλω ένα πηνίο της coilcraft Γιάννη....



Το πηνίο είναι έτοιμο, εμπορικό. Φαίνεται στη φωτό.

----------


## liat

Θα αρχίσω να βαράω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο!
Μετά από κάμποσα λεπτά σε τροφοδοσία, άναψε το πολυπόθητο πράσινο λαμπάκι.
*Ο συνδυασμός είναι TSA5511 - PIC16F84A*
Μου λόκαρε αρχικά στους 97ΜΗΖ.
Άρχισα να ανεβαίνω τις συχνότητες ανά 1ΜΗΖ και κλείδωνα αμέσως.
Προς τα κάτω και μέχρι τους 95 κλείδωνε αλλά με καθυστέρηση.
Από εκεί και πιο κάτω ... χμ! μας τα χαλάει.

*Edit
Πόσος χρόνος, κανονικά, μεσολαβεί για να κλειδώσει;*

----------


## SeAfasia

> Θα αρχίσω να βαράω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο!
> Μετά από κάμποσα λεπτά σε τροφοδοσία, άναψε το πολυπόθητο πράσινο λαμπάκι.
> *Ο συνδυασμός είναι TSA5511 - PIC16F84A*
> Μου λόκαρε αρχικά στους 97ΜΗΖ.
> Άρχισα να ανεβαίνω τις συχνότητες ανά 1ΜΗΖ και κλείδωνα αμέσως.
> Προς τα κάτω και μέχρι τους 95 κλείδωνε αλλά με καθυστέρηση.



ωραίος...... :Tongue2:

----------


## liat

Πληροφοριακά, το hex που ταίριαξε για το pic16f84a ήταν το pic16f84a.hex.txt, δίχως την κατάληξη .txt.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Θα αρχίσω να βαράω το κεφάλι μου στον τοίχο!
> Μετά από κάμποσα λεπτά σε τροφοδοσία, άναψε το πολυπόθητο πράσινο λαμπάκι.
> *Ο συνδυασμός είναι TSA5511 - PIC16F84A*
> Μου λόκαρε αρχικά στους 97ΜΗΖ.
> Άρχισα να ανεβαίνω τις συχνότητες ανά 1ΜΗΖ και κλείδωνα αμέσως.
> Προς τα κάτω και μέχρι τους 95 κλείδωνε αλλά με καθυστέρηση.
> Από εκεί και πιο κάτω ... χμ! μας τα χαλάει.
> 
> *Edit
> Πόσος χρόνος, κανονικά, μεσολαβεί για να κλειδώσει;*



τρία δευτερόλεπτα; :Confused1:

----------


## @962fm@

και πολλα λες νομιζω.
το πηνιο σου Γιαννη... δες το

----------


## liat

> και πολλα λες νομιζω.
> το πηνιο σου Γιαννη... δες το



Θα το "δω" Βαγγέλη. Το θετικό είναι ότι "βγήκε".
Το άφησα αρκετά υπό τάση και το TSA ίσα που άλλαξε θερμοκρασία, το PIC παγωμένο κι το 7805 επίσης ίσα που ζεστάθηκε.
Σαφώς στο regulator θα μπει ψήκτρα, όπως και το τελικό τρανζίστορ.

----------


## @962fm@

εγω παντως επιμενω...
παντα οι δοκιμες με φορτιο στο τελικο σταδιο, όποιο ειναι τελικο καθε φορα  :Rolleyes:

----------


## liat

Είδομεν το Φως το αληθινό!
Κλείδωσε σε όλο το εύρος με τη μία.
Έπεται μια σειρά φωτό με lock σε διάφορες συχνότητες από 87 έως 108ΜΗΖ.

----------


## liat

Ο λόγος ... πολύ απλά αλλαγή πηνίου ταλάντωσης.
Μπήκε ένα επάργυρο διαμέτρου 1mm, 4 σπείρες αραιά τυλιγμένες σε τρυπάνι 6mm.



Γεια σου Βάγγο με τις συμβουλές σου!
Το πηνίο, φυσικά, προσφορά του SRF και ήταν τοποθετημένο στο vco του tzitzika. Τελικά βρήκε τη θέση του.

Edit
Επόμενη στάση ... να μπει το τελικό σε ψήκτρα και δοκιμή σε dummy.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ο λόγος ... πολύ απλά αλλαγή πηνίου ταλάντωσης.
> Μπήκε ένα επάργυρο διαμέτρου 1mm, 4 σπείρες αραιά τυλιγμένες σε τρυπάνι 6mm.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62174
> 
> Γεια σου Βάγγο με τις συμβουλές σου!
> Το πηνίο, φυσικά, προσφορά του SRF και ήταν τοποθετημένο στο vco του tzitzika. Τελικά βρήκε τη θέση του.
> 
> Edit
> Επόμενη στάση ... να μπει το τελικό σε ψήκτρα και δοκιμή σε dummy.



μεγειά φίλος...

----------


## electron

> Ο λόγος ... πολύ απλά αλλαγή πηνίου ταλάντωσης.
> Μπήκε ένα επάργυρο διαμέτρου 1mm, 4 σπείρες αραιά τυλιγμένες σε τρυπάνι 6mm.



Συνονόματε θες να πεις ότι το προηγούμενο πηνίο που είχες πάνω, ήταν του ίδιου αριθμού σπειρών αλλά δεν ήταν επάργυρο;

----------


## leosedf

(Έχω μερικά μέτρα επάργυρο στο χωριό που έχει μαυρίσει, να το γυαλίσω με αυτό το γυαλιστικό για ασημικά?)

----------


## SRF

> Ο λόγος ... πολύ απλά αλλαγή πηνίου ταλάντωσης.
> Μπήκε ένα επάργυρο διαμέτρου 1mm, 4 σπείρες αραιά τυλιγμένες σε τρυπάνι 6mm.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62174
> 
> Γεια σου Βάγγο με τις συμβουλές σου!
> Το πηνίο, φυσικά, προσφορά του SRF και ήταν τοποθετημένο στο vco του tzitzika. Τελικά βρήκε τη θέση του.
> 
> Edit
> Επόμενη στάση ... να μπει το τελικό σε ψήκτρα και δοκιμή σε dummy.




Χμμμ... Τότε σύμφωνα με αυτό, θέλει πηνίο ~68nH εκεί, και όχι το 82nH που σου έδωσα! 





> Συνονόματε θες να πεις ότι το προηγούμενο πηνίο που είχες πάνω, ήταν του ίδιου αριθμού σπειρών αλλά δεν ήταν επάργυρο;



¨οχι, απλά μίκρυνε την αυτεπαγωγή με αυτό που έβαλε!

----------


## maouna

επομενη σταση ενα rds encoder η ενα stereo encoder!! την κατασκευη αυτη δεν την εχω συναντησει σε πλακετα μονης οψης και ειμαι περιεργος να δω πως θα παει.  πχ ποσα watt σε ολη τη μπαντα θα βγαλεις μην εχουμε τιποτα μεγαλες αποκλισεις τυπου  8 watt χαμηλα στη μπαντα και 4 ψηλα,και αν θα κλειδωνει στις υψηλες μην αρχισει και σκορπαει.

----------


## @962fm@

αν υπολογιζω σωστα, τοτε το πηνιο πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα 45nH
κι αυτο γιατι:
εχει 4 σπειρες, πλατος 10mm (4 σπειρεςx1mm + 6 σπειρες κενοx1mm)και διαμετρο 6mm

----------


## SRF

> αν υπολογιζω σωστα, τοτε το πηνιο πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα 45nH
> κι αυτο γιατι:
> εχει 4 σπειρες, πλατος 10mm (4 σπειρεςx1mm + 6 σπειρες κενοx1mm)και διαμετρο 6mm



Πρόσθεσε στην διάμετρο ~ 1.5mm γιατί όταν τυλίγουμε σε ένα τρυπάνι τελικά με το που αφήνουμε το πηνίο, αυτό "ξεχειλώνει" λιγάκι ως "ελατήριο" από την διάμετρο (ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ) του τρυπανιού! Συνήθως ~1mm + είναι λογικό! Πρόσθεσε επίσης και το πάχος του σύρματος /2 αφού το πρόγραμμα υπολογίζει ΚΕΝΤΡΑ στις διατομές του στις σπείρες, και ΟΧΙ την εσωτερικη διατομή καθαρή! Δηλαδή για 1mm πρόσθεσε 0.5!

----------


## @962fm@

ναι αυτο το σκεφτηκα και μολις χθες, στα πλαισια κατασκευης συγκεκριμενου φιλτρου,
τυλιξα ενα καρο συρματα για να δω αν εμφανιζεται αυτη η συμπεριφορα παντου.
τελικα, εμφανιζεται αλλα οχι σε ολα τα συρματα με την ιδια ενταση.
άλλα συρματα ειναι πιο ελαστικα και αλλα πιο δυσκαμπτα, εξαρταται ακομα και απο τη διατομη συρματος.

εδω δεν ξερω σε τι ενταση υπαρχει το φαινομενο και δεν μπορω εγω τουλαχιστον να το υπολογισω,
αλλα το αποδεχομαι ως δεδομενο  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SeAfasia

> ναι αυτο το σκεφτηκα και μολις χθες, στα πλαισια κατασκευης συγκεκριμενου φιλτρου,
> τυλιξα ενα καρο συρματα για να δω αν εμφανιζεται αυτη η συμπεριφορα παντου.
> τελικα, εμφανιζεται αλλα οχι σε ολα τα συρματα με την ιδια ενταση.
> άλλα συρματα ειναι πιο ελαστικα και αλλα πιο δυσκαμπτα, εξαρταται ακομα και απο τη διατομη συρματος.
> 
> εδω δεν ξερω σε τι ενταση υπαρχει το φαινομενο και δεν μπορω εγω τουλαχιστον να το υπολογισω,
> αλλα το αποδεχομαι ως δεδομενο



Βαγγέλη με τι μετράς τα φίλτρα  σου; 
Φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις spectrum analyzer ή χρησιμοποιείς εναλλακτικό τρόπο μέσω παλμογραφο έτσι;
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## @962fm@

οχι ... οχι...
δεν εχω μηχανηματα και δεν εκφραζω τεχνικη αποψη επ'αυτου
μεσω προγραμματος τα υπολογιζω και μαλιστα χωρις να το γνωριζω καλα.

δε διεκδικω σε καμια περιπτωση την επικυρωση οσων γραφω, απλα δοκιμαζω

ευχαριστω.

----------


## SeAfasia

Τα ίδια και εγώ Βαγγέλη απλά σκέφτομαι ότι θα χρειαστεί να μάθω την κατασκευή rf filters αλλά δεν έχω spectrum analyzer ή  εναλλακτική λύση. 
Τεσπα το συζητάμε να βρούμε λύση....

----------


## @962fm@

αφου ζητησω ενα συγνωμη απο το φιλο μου το Γιαννη για το offtopic...
να πω οτι μεσω προγραμματος, δοκιμασα διαφορα πηνια στην εξοδο ενος linear
και ειδα οτι η συμπεριφορα του, ως ενδειξεις στη γεφυρα, ηταν απειρως καλυτερη.

ειπαμε... μηχανηματα μηδεν.. οτι κανουμε.. εμπειρικα.

----------


## SeAfasia

Περιμένουμε τις δοκιμές με τα 2sc1971... :Biggrin:

----------


## liat

> Περιμένουμε τις δοκιμές με τα 2sc1971...



Καλησπέρα στην ομήγυρη.
Δοκιμάστηκε απόψε με το δικό σου 1971 (fake) και πήρα σε όλο το εύρος 2W. Σύνδεση με dummy.
Αύριο με του 741.

Έχω μια απορία.
Είναι δυνατόν να δοκιμάζω κύκλωμα στο (+) και (-) της τροφοδοσίας (αλλά και αλλού και να σφυρίζει το πολύμετρο;
Έχω προκαλέσει κάπου βραχυκύκλωμα ή απλά είναι σε επαφή ηλεκτρικά αλλά όχι ως RF;
Από τη στιγμή που ένα πηνίο πατάει στο ένα άκρο του οπουδήποτε εκτός γης, ενώ στο άλλο σε γη, τότε ηλεκτρικά συνδέονται το (+) με τη γη;
Σωστός ο συλλογισμός μου;
Θα δούλευες το pll αν είχε πρόβλημα;

Edit
Πρόβλημα δεν υφίσταται και η εξήγηση στο #103.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Καλησπέρα στην ομήγυρη.
> Δοκιμάστηκε απόψε με το δικό σου 1971 (fake) και πήρα σε όλο το εύρος 2W. Σύνδεση με dummy.
> Αύριο με του 741.
> 
> Έχω μια απορία.
> Είναι δυνατόν να δοκιμάζω κύκλωμα στο (+) και (-) της τροφοδοσίας (αλλά και αλλού και να σφυρίζει το πολύμετρο;
> Έχω προκαλέσει κάπου βραχυκύκλωμα ή απλά είναι σε επαφή ηλεκτρικά αλλά όχι ως RF;
> Από τη στιγμή που ένα πηνίο πατάει στο ένα άκρο του οπουδήποτε εκτός γης, ενώ στο άλλο σε γη, τότε ηλεκτρικά συνδέονται το (+) με τη γη;
> Σωστός ο συλλογισμός μου;
> Θα δούλευες το pll αν είχε πρόβλημα;



1.το πολύμετρο το έχεις στην επιλογή buzzer;
 :Confused1:

----------


## @962fm@

Γιαννη δειξε που ακριβως μετρας και σε τι κατασταση

τιποτα δε ''συνδεει'' ηλεκτρικα το + με το -, αλλιως θα ειχες το γνωστο... βραχύ κύκλωμα.
μαλλον εκει που μετρησες, επιρρεαστηκε το πολυμετρο απο την RF
ή ακομη μπορει να εχεις και χαμηλη μπαταρια και να μην ξερει τι να μετρησει.

αν μετρησες εναν ηλεκτρολυτικο χωρις ταση, τοτε για λιγα δευτερολεπτα... ναι ισως σφυριξει

----------


## savnik

> Έχω μια απορία.
> Είναι δυνατόν να δοκιμάζω κύκλωμα στο (+) και (-) της τροφοδοσίας (αλλά και αλλού και να σφυρίζει το πολύμετρο;



Όταν το έχεις στο σφύριγμα και μετράς κάποιο κύκλωμα με μικρή αντίσταση(<1Κ) , τότε είναι φυσιολογικό να σφυράει.

----------


## maouna

> αφου ζητησω ενα συγνωμη απο το φιλο μου το Γιαννη για το offtopic...
> να πω οτι μεσω προγραμματος, δοκιμασα διαφορα πηνια στην εξοδο ενος linear
> και ειδα οτι η συμπεριφορα του, ως ενδειξεις στη γεφυρα, ηταν απειρως καλυτερη.
> 
> ειπαμε... μηχανηματα μηδεν.. οτι κανουμε.. εμπειρικα.



βαλε λιγο την εξοδο του λινεαρ μπας κ σε βοηθησω με το φιλτρο.

----------


## @962fm@

> βαλε λιγο την εξοδο του λινεαρ μπας κ σε βοηθησω με το φιλτρο.



http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post746222
οριστε κι ευχαριστω

----------


## liat

> 1.το πολύμετρο το έχεις στην επιλογή buzzer;



Εμ, αλλιώς δεν θα σφύριζε!  :Smile: 





> Γιαννη δειξε που ακριβως μετρας και σε τι κατασταση
> τιποτα δε ''συνδεει'' ηλεκτρικα το + με το -, αλλιως θα ειχες το γνωστο... βραχύ κύκλωμα.
> μαλλον εκει που μετρησες, επιρρεαστηκε το πολυμετρο απο την RF
> ή ακομη μπορει να εχεις και χαμηλη μπαταρια και να μην ξερει τι να μετρησει.
> 
> αν μετρησες εναν ηλεκτρολυτικο χωρις ταση, τοτε για λιγα δευτερολεπτα... ναι ισως σφυριξει



Μέτρησα χωρίς καμία τάση στο κύκλωμα.
Αυτό το παρατήρησα αφού είχα βάλει το 1971. Ο εκπομπός του και o συλλέκτης, εκτός κυκλώματος κάνουν κύκλωμα. Ελεγμένο και στα 3 κομμάτια που έχω.
Και μετά όμως, αφού το αφαίρεσα από την πλακέτα, πάλι δείχνει κύκλωμα στο pcb με το buzzer.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Εμ, αλλιώς δεν θα σφύριζε! 
> 
> 
> 
> Μέτρησα χωρίς καμία τάση στο κύκλωμα.
> Αυτό το παρατήρησα αφού είχα βάλει το 1971. Ο εκπομπός του και o συλλέκτης, εκτός κυκλώματος κάνουν κύκλωμα. Ελεγμένο και στα 3 κομμάτια που έχω.
> Και μετά όμως, αφού το αφαίρεσα από την πλακέτα, πάλι δείχνει κύκλωμα στο pcb με το buzzer.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62185



και τα τρια 2sc1971;
λογικό αφού κάποιος πυκνωτής κρατάει φορτίο

----------


## @962fm@

....και κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι ο 10μF (c37 νομιζω)
edit:
δοκιμασε να αφησεις πανω το πολυμετρο για πανω απο 30''
να δεις τι κανει

----------


## liat

> και τα τρια 2sc1971;
> λογικό αφού κάποιος πυκνωτής κρατάει φορτίο



Βρε σου λέω εκτός τάσης ήταν. Ειδικά του 741 ακόμα δεν έχει κολληθεί.





> ....και κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι ο 10μF (c37 νομιζω)
> edit:
> δοκιμασε να αφησεις πανω το πολυμετρο για πανω απο 30''
> να δεις τι κανει



Πέσατε και οι δύο έξω παρασάγγες.
Βάγγο μου το έχεις ξαναπεί και στο παρελθόν να ελέγχω τις μπαταρίες του πολύμετρου.  :Tongue2: 
Επιστράτευα το uni-t 139c (να κάνω και λίγο διαφήμιση) και όλα ΚΦ (κανονικά φυσιολογικά)
Sorry για την αναστάτωση και από τον τον Savnik

Πάντως τα 2W είναι γεγονός.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## @962fm@

με τι μετρησες ?
απο το παζαρι το πηρες ?  :Lol: 
ολα καλα λοιπον..  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

> με τι μετρησες ?
> απο το παζαρι το πηρες ? 
> ολα καλα λοιπον..



ουφ.....το πολύμετρο ήταν στη θέση μέτρησης διόδου ή buzzer; :Confused1: 

*2sc1971*

----------


## @962fm@

buzzer.... στανταράκι  :Rolleyes:

----------


## crown

φιλε Γιαννη την φυσα και το καλωδιο τηs οθονηs lcd που τιs βρηκεs ειπαμε?

Εδώ Θεσσαλονικη δεν βρηκα πουθενα δεν ρωτησα ακομη στον Ιωαννιδη Χαριλαου και τα τσοκ

----------


## liat

> φιλε Γιαννη την φυσα και το καλωδιο τηs οθονηs lcd που τιs βρηκεs ειπαμε?
> 
> Εδώ Θεσσαλονικη δεν βρηκα πουθενα δεν ρωτησα ακομη στον Ιωαννιδη Χαριλαου και τα τσοκ



Το display από *acdcshop*
Η φύσα IDC transition PIN 14 αγοράστηκε από Αθήνα, αλλά το έχει το *acdcshop*
Η καλωδιοταινία είναι Cable ribbon, 1.27mm 16 καλωδίων που του αφαίρεσα τα δύο. Επίσης το έχει στο *acdcshop*.

Με μια γρήγορη ματιά, έχει και στο *elektronik*, στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## liat

Συνέχειας δοκιμών το ανάγνωσμα.  :Rolleyes: 
Έγινε απόπειρα δοκιμής με το "γνήσιο" πλέον 2SC1971 του radio741.
Το γιατί λέω απόπειρα θα το καταλάβετε παρακάτω.

Το τρανζίστορ πήρε τη θέση του στο pcb (όπως προβλέπεται στο σχέδιο και όπως είχε τοποθετηθεί το fake την προηγούμενη νύχτα) και διαπίστωσα τα εξής:
α. Όχι μόνο δεν ανάβει το led του κλειδώματος, αλλά και αυτό του ξεκλειδώματος.
β. Η τάση στην είσοδο του κυκλώματος, μετρημένη με το καλό πολύμετρο αυτή τη φορά, ήταν 0,5Vdc.

Αφαιρέθηκαν οι ακροδέκτες του τροφοδοτικού από το φυσάκι στην πλακέτα, ελέγχθηκε η τάση και ευρέθη 12,5Vdc.
Δοκίμασα με άλλο τροφοδοτικό, αφού πρώτα μετρήθηκε η τάση εξόδου, αλλά τα αποτελέσματα ήταν τα ίδια.
Σκέφτηκα ότι αφού σε σχέση με την χθεσινή δοκιμή, το μόνο που άλλαξε ήταν το τελικό τρανζίστορ, τότε αυτό θα ευθύνεται για τα συμπτώματα.
Επειδή προέβλεψα αρκετές δοκιμές στο τελικό, έβαλα ένα θηλυκό 3 pin και πλέον απλά βάζω-βγάζω εξάρτημα.
Έτσι, δοκίμασα πάλι με το fake και πήρα 1,5W στη γέφυρα σε αντίθεση με τα 2W τα χθεσινά.

"Συμβαίνουν περίεργα πράγματα, έχω πολύ μπερδευτεί" που λέει και ο Τζ. Πανούσης σε μια παιδική ταινία.
Το fake βγήκε εκτός κυκλώματος και μετρήθηκε με πολύμετρο στη θέση διόδου.
Μεταξύ Β-Ε 0,600κάτι Ωμ. Μεταξύ Β-C .0L.
Δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει η ίδια ένδειξη όπως μεταξύ Β-Ε;
Στο υποτιθέμενο γνήσιο, όλοι οι δυνατοί συνδυασμοί δίνουν ένδειξη .0L.
Προφανώς, αυτός είναι ο ένοχος που δημιουργούσε το βραχυκύκλωμα στην είσοδο της τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## 744

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι το "καλό" τρανσίστορ βγάζει και περισσότερα Watt, θα απαιτεί και περισσότερο ρεύμα από το τροφοδοτικό σου. Στα πόσα Ampere έχει περιορισμό ρεύματος?

Μήπως το 0,5 volt ήταν από τον περιορισμό?

Επίσης στο #105 δείχνει μέτρηση μόνο της μιας επαφής. Υποθέτω μέτρησες και τη άλλη σε σχέση με την ΒαΌση (αριστερή εικόνα, το κόκκινο στην Βάση). Τί σου έδειξε στην επαφή βάση-συλλέκτη? Πρέπει παρόμοια με την Βάση-Εκπομπού, 500-700 περίπου.

Ακόμα κάνεις τίς ίδιες μετρήσεις με το μαύρο στην Βάση προς Εκπομπό και Συλλέκτη, κατά τις οποίες πρέπει να σου δείξει ανοικτό κύκλωμα, δηλ άπειρη αντίσταση.

Πάντως 8 Watt και μάλιστα σε όλη την περιοχή των FM δύσκολο το βλέπω. Μάλλον θα χρειαστείς συντονισμό των φίλτρων για μεγιστοποίηση της ισχύος. Το βλέπω 5-6 Watt.

----------

@962fm@ (26-01-16)

----------


## liat

> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι το "καλό" τρανσίστορ βγάζει και περισσότερα Watt, θα απαιτεί και περισσότερο ρεύμα από το τροφοδοτικό σου. Στα πόσα Ampere έχει περιορισμό ρεύματος?
> 
> Μήπως το 0,5 volt ήταν από τον περιορισμό?



Για την ένδειξη των 0,5Vυπεύθυνο ήταν το υποτιθέμενο καλό τρανζίστορ.
Το έγραψα παραπάνω ότι όλοι οι δυνατοί συνδυασμοί θέσεως των ακροδεκτών του πολυμέτρου με τα ποδαράκια του, δίνουν ένδειξη .0L
Μόλις στη θέση του μπήκε το fake, η ένδειξη τάσης στη φύσα της πλακέτας ήταν η σωστή, αυτή που βγάζει το τροφοδοτικό.
Οκ, ήξερα εξ αρχής το τροφοδοτικό των δοκιμών δεν ήταν το κατάλληλο, τόσο ως προς το κύκλωμα απαλοιφής θορύβου, όσο στον περιορισμό της έντασης (1,5Α αντί 3Α)





> Επίσης στο #105 δείχνει μέτρηση μόνο της μιας επαφής. Υποθέτω μέτρησες και τη άλλη σε σχέση με την ΒαΌση (αριστερή εικόνα, το κόκκινο στην Βάση). Τί σου έδειξε στην επαφή βάση-συλλέκτη? Πρέπει παρόμοια με την Βάση-Εκπομπού, 500-700 περίπου.
> 
> Ακόμα κάνεις τίς ίδιες μετρήσεις με το μαύρο στην Βάση προς Εκπομπό και Συλλέκτη, κατά τις οποίες πρέπει να σου δείξει ανοικτό κύκλωμα, δηλ άπειρη αντίσταση.



Επίσης το ανέφερα πιο πριν ότι με το fake *δεν έχω* ένδειξη μεταξύ Βάσης και Εκπομπού.





> Πάντως 8 Watt και μάλιστα σε όλη την περιοχή των FM δύσκολο το βλέπω. Μάλλον θα χρειαστείς συντονισμό των φίλτρων για μεγιστοποίηση της ισχύος. Το βλέπω 5-6 Watt.



Δεν περιμένω 8W με τίποτα. Με 5 θα κάνω πάρτι.
Όταν ο κατασκευαστής δίνει 6W στους 175ΜΗΖ, άντε να δεχτούμε ότι στους 88-108 να βγάλει 8W.
Πως όμως; Με την προϋπόθεση ότι όλα τα υλικά έχουν τις ίδιες ακριβώς τιμές με τον σχεδιαστή του κυκλώματος, 
ότι το pcb θα είναι διπλής όψης και άλλους παράγοντες που δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## electron

Ασχέτως πάντως του τρανζίστορ εξόδου η zetagi που έχεις μπορεί να σε κοροϊδεύει λίγο με τις μετρήσεις που σου δίνει. Επομένως όταν υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να βγάζεις τα 8 watts , εσύ να βλέπεις αλλά.

----------


## liat

> Ασχέτως πάντως του τρανζίστορ εξόδου η zetagi που έχεις μπορεί να σε κοροϊδεύει λίγο με τις μετρήσεις που σου δίνει. Επομένως όταν υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να βγάζεις τα 8 watts , εσύ να βλέπεις αλλά.



Δεν έχω zetagi. Την diamond sx-200 έχω.

----------


## electron

Είχα την εντύπωση από τις φωτό που ανέβασες ότι η γέφυρα είναι zetagi τουλάχιστον έμοιαζε μ αυτή.

----------


## liat

> Υποθέτω μέτρησες και τη άλλη σε σχέση με την ΒαΌση (αριστερή εικόνα, το κόκκινο στην Βάση). Τί σου έδειξε στην επαφή βάση-συλλέκτη? Πρέπει παρόμοια με την Βάση-Εκπομπού, 500-700 περίπου.
> 
> Ακόμα κάνεις τίς ίδιες μετρήσεις με το μαύρο στην Βάση προς Εκπομπό και Συλλέκτη, κατά τις οποίες πρέπει να σου δείξει ανοικτό κύκλωμα, δηλ άπειρη αντίσταση



Στο fake του SeAfasia:

B(+) - E(-) --> 682
B(+) - C(-) --> 677
E(+) - C(-) --> 665
E(-) - C(+) --> .0L
E(+) - B(-) --> .0L

Τα (+) και (-) δηλώνουν τους ακροδέκτες του πολυμέτρου, κόκκινο και μαύρο αντίστοιχα.

Στο υποτιθέμενο γνήσιο του radio741, τίποτα.

----------


## crown

http://www.acdcshop.gr/integratedcir...18-p-8410.html
http://www.acdcshop.gr/inductoraxial...t-p-16637.html
http://www.acdcshop.gr/inductoraxial...t-p-16624.html
http://www.acdcshop.gr/precisionsock...mm-p-4815.html
http://www.acdcshop.gr/displaylcdalp...m-p-10420.html

Βρηκα αυτα τα  υλικα εδω αλλα δεν ξερω αν το Pic και τα τσοκ ειναι τα σωστα επισηs προσπαθω να δω εαν εχει το TSA5511 και δεν γνωριζω σε πια κατηγορια να το ψαξω.Γνωριζει κανειs?

----------


## crown

Σε συνεχεια και αυτο     http://www.acdcshop.gr/socketidcmale...42.html?page=6

----------


## liat

Επειδή την έκανα την γκάφα κι έκαψα το εναπομείναν, έστω fake, 2SC1971  :Lol:  που μπορώ να βρω άλλο;
Ακόμα και ισοδύναμο μου κάνει.

----------


## @962fm@

τι γκαντεμια ειναι αυτη ρε φιλε ?
τοσα τρανζιστορ και κανενα να μην παιζει και να καις και το τελευταιο...
δυσκολα θα βρεις αντιστοιχο απ'οτι ειδα

ριξε μια ματια δειχνει σχεδον ιδιο
*5watts* 
MRF260 (741) - data
MRF260 (rfparts)

*10watts*
MRF261 (rfparts)

----------


## SeAfasia

βάλε το rd15hfv1 προσοχή στις πολώσεις..
θα σου στείλω άλλο liat.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## maouna

> http://www.acdcshop.gr/integratedcir...18-p-8410.html
> http://www.acdcshop.gr/inductoraxial...t-p-16637.html
> http://www.acdcshop.gr/inductoraxial...t-p-16624.html
> http://www.acdcshop.gr/precisionsock...mm-p-4815.html
> http://www.acdcshop.gr/displaylcdalp...m-p-10420.html
> 
> Βρηκα αυτα τα  υλικα εδω αλλα δεν ξερω αν το Pic και τα τσοκ ειναι τα  σωστα επισηs προσπαθω να δω εαν εχει το TSA5511 και δεν γνωριζω σε πια  κατηγορια να το ψαξω.Γνωριζει κανειs?



για pic προτειμισε pic16f84 ,για πηνιο στο bfr96 βαλε το 1uH που  βρηκες ,εκει στο tsa5511 κατω αριστερα βαλε το 10uH και θα χρειαστεις  αλλα δυο VK200 τσοκ,στο συλλεκτη του 2sc1971 βαλε πηνιο απο πηνιοσυρμα  αλλιως αν βρεις 1uH axial να αντεχει 1Α τουλαχιστον. 


Απο κει  και περα..Γιαννη (liat) προφανως και τα 3 2sc1971 ειναι fake και πολυ  κακες αντιγραφες.το υποτηθεμενο γνησιο ειναι του 741 το αριστερα απο τα 3 στη φωτο που ειχες βαλει?αυτο ηταν προφανοσ ηταν η χειροτερη αντιγραφη.με το 3 δεξια τι αποτελεσματα πηρες?εν πασει περιπτωση το κυκλωμα τα δινει τα 8 βαττ. το να βαλεις καποιο αλλο και να παιξεi ειναι δυσκολο  γιατι το καθενα εχει διαφορετικες συνθετες αντιστασεις εισοδο και εξοδου  και θα πρεπει τα αντιστοιχα φιλτρα να υπολογιστουν εκ νεου.  το  rd15hvf1 ειναι μοσφετ,χρειαζεται ρευμα ηρεμιας και κυκλωμα πολωσης.

----------


## SeAfasia

*καλή τροφοδοσία καλή τροφοδοσία........Αυτααααααά......*

----------


## liat

> το υποτηθεμενο γνησιο ειναι του 741 το αριστερα απο τα 3 στη φωτο που ειχες βαλει?αυτο ηταν προφανοσ ηταν η χειροτερη αντιγραφη.με το 3 δεξια τι αποτελεσματα πηρες?εν πασει περιπτωση το κυκλωμα τα δινει τα 8 βαττ. το να βαλεις καποιο αλλο και να παιξεi ειναι δυσκολο  γιατι το καθενα εχει διαφορετικες συνθετες αντιστασεις εισοδο και εξοδου  και θα πρεπει τα αντιστοιχα φιλτρα να υπολογιστουν εκ νεου.  το  rd15hvf1 ειναι μοσφετ,χρειαζεται ρευμα ηρεμιας και κυκλωμα πολωσης.



Ναι το αριστερό ήταν αυτό που θεωρούσαμε γνήσιο.
Από τα άλλα δύο, το ένα δεν έβγαζε τίποτα και δεν έδειχνε μετρήσεις, ενώ το άλλο έβγαλε μια μικτή ισχύ μέχρι που το έκαψα λόγω λάθος τοποθέτησης.
Από αυτά που προτάθηκαν, τα MRF260 ή 261 θα κάνει κάποιο;

----------


## SRF

> Ναι το αριστερό ήταν αυτό που θεωρούσαμε γνήσιο.
> Από τα άλλα δύο, το ένα δεν έβγαζε τίποτα και δεν έδειχνε μετρήσεις, ενώ το άλλο έβγαλε μια μικτή ισχύ μέχρι που το έκαψα λόγω λάθος τοποθέτησης.
> Από αυτά που προτάθηκαν, τα MRF260 ή 261 θα κάνει κάποιο;



Παρασκευή απόγευμα ¨η Σαββάτο πρωϊ΄το παίρνεις όπως είναι, και έρχεσαι εργαστήριο! 
Η πλακέτα που σου έδωσα δεν είχε ένα τρανζίστορ πάνω της? Δεν θυμάμαι 1971 ήταν ή RD?

----------


## liat

> Παρασκευή απόγευμα ¨η Σαββάτο πρωϊ΄το παίρνεις όπως είναι, και έρχεσαι εργαστήριο! 
> Η πλακέτα που σου έδωσα δεν είχε ένα τρανζίστορ πάνω της? Δεν θυμάμαι 1971 ήταν ή RD?



Να το πω;
 *Spoiler:*       πάει κι αυτό στην προσπάθεια αποκόλλησης  :Unsure:    
οκ θα έρθω.

----------


## @962fm@

εισαι σιδεροφαγος... ΤΕΛΟΣ !   :Lol:

----------


## radioamateur

http://www.py2bbs.qsl.br/transistores-falsos.php



 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:

----------

@962fm@ (28-01-16)

----------


## liat

Για να φτάσει η παρουσίαση στο τέλος της, έγιναν μερικές αλλά πολύ σημαντικές τροποποιήσεις στο όλο κύκλωμα.
Ο λόγος, ότι απαιτήθηκε διόρθωση στο κύκλωμα πριν το τελικό τρανζίστορ, καθώς δεν έβγαζε την απαραίτητη ισχύ.
Έτσι, μετά τις αλλαγές, η εικόνα του rdvv pll διαμορφώθηκε ως εξής:

 

Με κόκκινα βελάκια φαίνονται τα σημεία επέμβασης, όπως επίσης εντός του κύκλου μια σειρά αλλαγών που ενδεικνύονται στις επόμενες φωτογραφίες:

 

Να σημειωθεί ότι, το 2SC1971 αντικαταστάθηκε από το RD06HVF1 και πλέον απέδωσε 5,5W στους 100ΜΗΖ, ενώ την καλύτερη απόδοση είχε στους 107ΜΗΖ με 6W.
Στους 88ΜΗΖ έδωσε 5W και κάτι.



Η πρώτη αρμονική, προς τα πάνω, ήταν σε πολύ ικανοποιητικά επίπεδα, στα 50db χαμηλότερα.
Τα εύσημα στον Γιώργο SRF, στον οποίο οφείλω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την πολύωρη διαδικασία που τον υπέβαλα, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα τον δικαίωσε απόλυτα.

----------

FILMAN (01-02-16), 

panos_panopoulos (30-01-16), 

picdev (30-01-16), 

SeAfasia (01-02-16)

----------


## picdev

Τον έχουμε φάει το Γιώργο

----------


## SeAfasia

H πόλωση στο  RD06HVF1 πως έγινε;
Γιάννη αν βρεις χρόνο ανέφερε κάποια σχόλια..

----------


## liat

> H πόλωση στο  RD06HVF1 πως έγινε;
> Γιάννη αν βρεις χρόνο ανέφερε κάποια σχόλια..



Θα προσπαθήσω με απλά λόγια, όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι τα περί των ηλεκτρονικών, 
να γίνω όσο πιο κατατοπιστικός γίνεται στην περιγραφή των αλλαγών-τροποποιήσεων που έγιναν στο όλο κύκλωμα.

Κατ' αρχήν να υπενθυμίσω ότι ο πυκνωτής των 68pF στη βάση του J310 (BF245C) έγινε 1nF.
Επίσης, ο τελευταίος πυκνωτής στο low pass filter, ενώ στο σχέδιο ήταν 27pF, έγινε 33pF.
Το ένα πηνίο του 1uH αλλάχτηκε με VK200, ενώ τη θέση του έτερου της ίδιας τιμής πήρε ένα πηνίο αέρος.

Σε ό,τι αφορά στις πρόσφατες και καθοριστικές τροποποιήσεις, έγιναν τα ακόλουθα:

1. Αντί του 2SC1971 χρησιμοποιήθηκε το νεότερο mos fet RD06HVF1.
2. Ο πυκνωτής των 100pF στην αρχή του πηνίου που πάει στο Gate του τελικού τρανζίστορ, έγινε 15pF.
3. Ο πυκνωτής του 1nF στον εκπομπό του BFR91, έγινε 10nF.
4. Απαλείφθηκε η αντίσταση των 22Ω (που γείωνε) στο Gate του RD06HVF1.
5. Άλλαξε η τιμή της αντίστασης των 100Ω στο Gate του RD06HVF1, σε 560Ω.
6. Τοποθετήθηκε πυκνωτής 10nF στο ένα άκρο της προαναφερθείσας αντίστασης, που γειώνει στο άλλο άκρο του.
7. Απαλείφθηκε η δίοδος 1Ν4148 από το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας του RD06HVF1.
8. Για τη ρύθμιση της πόλωσης του RD06HVF1, προστέθηκε ένα ποτενσιόμετρο ακριβείας (πολύστροφο) των 10ΚΩ, όπου το μεσαίο ποδαράκι συνδέεται με την αντίσταση των 560Ω και τον πυκνωτή των 10nF, το άλλο συνδέεται με την αντίσταση που πάει στον συλλέκτη του BC557 και η οποία άλλαξε κι αυτή σε 11ΚΩ.
Το τελευταίο ποδαράκι γειώνεται.

 


Κι επειδή συμμερίζομαι την άποψη που λέει "ό,τι δε μπορείς να περιγράψεις, ζωγράφισέ το", ακολουθεί το σχηματικό.



*Edit*
Μετά την καθοριστική παρέμβαση του Γιώργου SRF στο post #133, για τον πλήρη κατάλογο των αλλαγών, συμβουλευτείτε το σχηματικό του post *#135*

----------


## liat

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, το pcb μονής όψης, διαμορφώνεται πλέον ως εξής:

----------


## SRF

> Θα προσπαθήσω με απλά λόγια, όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι τα περί των ηλεκτρονικών, 
> να γίνω όσο πιο κατατοπιστικός γίνεται στην περιγραφή των αλλαγών-τροποποιήσεων που έγιναν στο όλο κύκλωμα.
> 
> Κατ' αρχήν να υπενθυμίσω ότι ο πυκνωτής των 68pF στη βάση του J310 (BF245C) έγινε 1nF.
> Επίσης, ο τελευταίος πυκνωτής στο low pass filter, ενώ στο σχέδιο ήταν 27pF, έγινε 33pF.
> Το ένα πηνίο του 1uH αλλάχτηκε με VK200, ενώ τη θέση του έτερου της ίδιας τιμής πήρε ένα πηνίο αέρος.
> 
> Σε ό,τι αφορά στις πρόσφατες και καθοριστικές τροποποιήσεις, έγιναν τα ακόλουθα:
> 
> ...




υπάρχουν και 3 ακόμα ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΕΣ αλλαγές που δεν "έπιασες"! Τις έκανα "ταχυδακτυλουργικά" μάλλον...  :Biggrin:

----------


## maouna

> υπάρχουν και 3 ακόμα ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΕΣ αλλαγές που δεν "έπιασες"! Τις έκανα "ταχυδακτυλουργικά" μάλλον...



οι νεες τιμες αυτων των 3 αλλαγων ποιες ειναι?

----------


## liat

Γιώργο, διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος στην τιμή του πηνίου.

----------

SRF (02-02-16)

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο, διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος στην τιμή του πηνίου.




βρε 'σεις... τώρα που το βλέπω... στην τροφοδοσία των 9V μετά το σταθεροποιητικό... ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ ΕΞΟΜΑΛΥΝΣΗΣ???????? 
ρίξτε ένα 100n & έναν 10μ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ 78L09 !!!

----------


## liat

> βρε 'σεις... τώρα που το βλέπω... στην τροφοδοσία των 9V μετά το σταθεροποιητικό... ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ ΕΞΟΜΑΛΥΝΣΗΣ???????? 
> *ρίξτε ένα 100n & έναν 10μ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ 78L09* !!!



Δηλαδή και οι στο out που θα γειώνονται;

----------


## SRF

> Δηλαδή και οι στο out που θα γειώνονται;



ΝΑΙ! Απο + στην γη!

----------


## liat

Γιώργο, βασικά τώρα που το βλέπω ξανά το σχηματικό και το comp layer, παρατηρώ ότι απουσιάζουν από το σχηματικό δύο πυκνωτές, ένας ηλεκτρολυτικός και μια αντίσταση.
Δες τον χώρο με μπλε περίγραμμα.



Εάν και εφόσον η παρατήρηση είναι σωστή, τότε το σχηματικό διαμορφώνεται (να δούμε που θα σταματήσει!) σε:

----------


## SV1EDG

Αν δεν θέλαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε PLL, να υποθέσω ότι θα βάλουμε μια DC τάση στην BB109 και στον 100pF? 5-30 V?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Αν δεν θέλαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε PLL, να υποθέσω ότι θα βάλουμε μια DC τάση στην BB109 και στον 100pF? 5-30 V?



ως απλό colpitts oscillator?

----------


## maouna

> Αν δεν θέλαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε PLL, να υποθέσω ότι θα βάλουμε μια DC τάση στην BB109 και στον 100pF? 5-30 V?



ναι.μεσω μιας αντιστασης 10Κ-100Κ.(αυτη η τιμη δεν ξερω πως υπολογιζεται). Τα ορια της τασης ελεγχου εξαρτονται.συνηθως ειναι πιο μικρο το ευρως τασης για τα FM. σε τραντζιστορικο ταλαντωτη θα εχεις αρκετη ολισθηση ομως αν δεν χρησιμοποιησεις PLL . σε jfet ταλαντωτη εχεις μικροτερη ολισθηση χωρις PLL

----------

SV1EDG (04-02-16)

----------


## SV1EDG

Εκτός κι αν έχεις μια πολύ πολύ πολύ στάθερη τάση DC...από μια πολύ πολύ πολύ αξιόπιστη πηγή.... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## chip

την σταθερή τάση μπορεί να την βρει (οι τηλεοράσεις χρησιμοποιούσαν zener στα 33V ειδική για να παράγει την τάση για τον συντονισμό), το θέμα είναι αν θα είναι και ο ταλαντωτής τοσο σταθερός.. πιθανόν θα έχει κάποια ολίσθηση όταν τον ανήγει ωσπου να φτάσει σε κάποια σταθερή θερμοκρασία... Στις τηλεοράσεις ο ταλαντωτής ήταν τόσο σταθερός που μέχρι τις αρχές ίσως και μέσα του 80 μεγάλος αριθμός τηλεοράσεων, ίσως οι περισσότερες, έκαναν συντονισμό σε σταθμό χωρίς Pll, απλά το κύκλωμα ήξερε πια είναι η ακριβής τάση που χρειάζεται για τον κάθε σταθμό. (να σημειωθεί οτι δεν χρησιμοποιούσαν D/A converter πολλών bit αλλά D/A converter 1bit που έδεινε ακολουθία παλμών και με RC φίλτρο παράγωνταν η σταθερή τάση για οδήγηση του VCO.)

----------


## SeAfasia

Γιάννη,πως πάει το pll;

----------


## @962fm@

πως να ''παει'' ?
αφου το εχει σε dummy  :Lol: 
καλημερα !

----------


## SeAfasia

> πως να ''παει'' ?
> αφου το εχει σε dummy 
> καλημερα !



πάντα σε dummy load και σε swr meter.....καλημέρα... :Biggrin:

----------


## liat

Για κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο, μετά τις τροποποιήσεις που έγιναν στο κύκλωμα, δίνονται τα τυπωμένα για pcb δύο όψεων.
Το κάτω μέρος φιλοξενεί τους χαλκοδιαδρόμους και τα πηνία, ενώ η πάνω πλευρά  τη γείωση και τα σημεία που πρέπει να κολληθούν τα ποδαράκια gate και drain του RD06HVF1.

*Κάτω όψη*


*Επάνω όψη*


*Τοποθέτηση υλικών*


Τέλος, παρατίθεται και έκδοση των τυπωμένων σε αρχείο pdf με την επάνω όψη ανεστραμμένη οριζόντια για να πέφτει σωστά η διαφάνεια με το pcb και επίσης το hex file για pic 16F84A.
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι το hex αφορά σε οθόνη μιας γραμμής και εννοείται ότι πρέπει να διαγραφεί το .txt από την κατάληξη του αρχείου.

Rdvv pll 6 watt no tune.pdf
pic16f84a.hex.txt

Επειδή παιδεύτηκα να συγκεντρώσω τη λίστα των υλικών από την αρχική σχεδίαση,
δίνεται και η λίστα όπως ισχύει πλέον.

Rdvv pll 6 watt no tune (υλικα).pdf

----------

@962fm@ (08-02-16), 

picdev (08-02-16), 

SeAfasia (08-02-16), 

SV1EDG (08-02-16)

----------


## Brown Fox

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ για την ανακεφαλαίωση της κατασκευής, ήταν κάτι που ήθελα να σου ζητήσω, 
αλλά φαίνεται διάβασες την σκέψη μου και εκτιμώ την σκέψη πολλών εκ των φίλων του φόρουμ. 
Θα ήθελα, αν σου είναι εύκολο, να αναφέρεις τα links για το συνολικό σχηματικό  και τυχόν οδηγίες 
για την κατασκευή, ρυθμίσεις κ.λπ (εφόσον υπάρχουν). Επίσης ρίξε μια ματιά στα pm σου.

----------


## KOKAR

εχω την εντύπωση οτι οι varicap στο παρακάτω PCB έχουν λάθος τοποθέτησή, βάλε το σχηματικό για να δουμε

----------


## liat

Κώστα στο κομμάτι αυτό δεν έχει γίνει άλλη αλλαγή, πλην του πυκνωτή και του πηνίου ταλάντωσης

----------


## liat

> Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ για την ανακεφαλαίωση της κατασκευής, ήταν κάτι που ήθελα να σου ζητήσω, 
> αλλά φαίνεται διάβασες την σκέψη μου και εκτιμώ την σκέψη πολλών εκ των φίλων του φόρουμ. 
> Θα ήθελα, αν σου είναι εύκολο, να αναφέρεις τα links για το συνολικό σχηματικό  και τυχόν οδηγίες 
> για την κατασκευή, ρυθμίσεις κ.λπ (εφόσον υπάρχουν). Επίσης ρίξε μια ματιά στα pm σου.



Βασίλη τα σχηματικά είναι τα εξής:

  

Οδηγίες κατασκευής, αν εννοείς για το pcb, γίνεται μνεία στην αρχή και με τα ανάλογα links.
Ρυθμίσεις χμ...! Δε θέλω να σε λυπήσω, αλλά χωρίς κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό και γνώσεις του τι κάνεις, μόνο κατά τύχη θα το φέρεις εκεί που πρέπει.
Όπως έχω εξηγήσει, εγώ αρκέστηκα στην, ας πούμε, εμφάνιση και καλαισθησία.
Το λειτουργικό και σημαντικότερο κομμάτι το έφερε σε πέρας ο Γιώργος SRF.
Αν δεν είχα αυτή τη βοήθεια, η πλακέτα θα έμενε συναρμολογημένη σε ένα ράφι για να καμαρώνω το κατασκευαστικό μέρος.
Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι δεν είναι λίγοι εκείνοι που δεν κατάφεραν να το βγάλουν στον αέρα όπως πρέπει.
Και επίσης δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι σοβαροί κατασκευαστές, ακόμα και Έλληνες, πουλάνε το προϊόν τους δοκιμασμένο και ελεγμένο.

----------

Brown Fox (09-02-16)

----------


## liat

> Γιάννη,πως πάει το pll;







> πως να ''παει'' ?
> αφου το εχει σε dummy 
> καλημερα !



Επειδή είστε άπιστοι Θωμάδες και δεν αρκείστε σε εργαστηριακές μετρήσεις,  :Tongue2:  ορίστε φωτογραφίες επί τω έργω.
Τροφοδοσία 14 Vdc από switching τροφοδοτικό. Κανένας απολύτως βόμβος και πολύ καλή σταθερότητα.



Μετρούμενο σε γέφυρα diamond sx-200, απέδωσε 4 και κάτι watt στους 100ΜΗΖ, ενώ η μεγαλύτερη απολαβή ήταν στους 130,5ΜΗΖ με σχεδόν 5 watt.

 

Με άλλη γέφυρα (no name), στους 100ΜΗΖ, πήρα σχεδόν 9 watt.



Εκτίμηση δική μου είναι ότι, είναι υπερβολική η μέτρηση της δεύτερης γέφυρας, καθότι υπερβαίνει κατά πολύ τις εργαστηριακές μετρήσεις,

----------


## SeAfasia

μια χαρά φίλε,
όλα σε ένα κουτί και πας για το επόμενο βήμα... :Tongue2:

----------


## @962fm@

μπες μεσα στη δευτερη γεφυρα και ρυθμισε το τριμμερ με βαση τη diamond   :Rolleyes: 
μια χαρα ολα φιλε, τα πηγες πολυ καλα.

----------


## SeAfasia

> μπες μεσα στη δευτερη γεφυρα και ρυθμισε το τριμμερ με βαση τη diamond  
> μια χαρα ολα φιλε, τα πηγες πολυ καλα.



που να είχε και όργανα μέτρησης θα έκανε παπάδες.... :Lol: 
Πάντως εγώ τον θαυμάζω για την υπομονή του και το πνέυμα του... :Biggrin:

----------


## liat

Ευχαριστώ φίλοι.  :Wink: 
Επόμενη δοκιμή με το linear που τώρα οδηγείται από άλλο pll.
Θα μειωθεί οπωσδήποτε η ισχύς του νέου pll στα 200mw γιατί τόση χρειάζεται στην είσοδο.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ευχαριστώ φίλοι. 
> Επόμενη δοκιμή με το linear που τώρα οδηγείται από άλλο pll.
> Θα μειωθεί οπωσδήποτε η ισχύς του νέου pll στα 200mw γιατί τόση χρειάζεται στην είσοδο.



" *Επόμενη δοκιμή με το linear που τώρα οδηγείται από άλλο pll.*" 

δλδ τι άλλο; :Confused1:

----------


## liat

> δλδ τι άλλο;



Ξεχνάς Κώστα!  :Biggrin:  (γεράματα το λένε χαχα)
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80651

----------


## @962fm@

δλδ, ανεβηκες απο το 1mW στα 5W για να ριξεις την ισχυ επιτηδες ξανα στα 200mW για να οδηγησεις εναν ενισχυτη RF.  :Rolleyes: 
να το κοιταξεις αυτο... μην προχωρησει  :Lol: 

σοβαρα τωρα..
στη θεση σου θα πηγαινα σε εναν ενισχυτη που οδηγειται με τα 5W.

----------


## SeAfasia

> δλδ, ανεβηκες απο το 1mW στα 5W για να ριξεις την ισχυ επιτηδες ξανα στα 200mW για να οδηγησεις εναν ενισχυτη RF. 
> να το κοιταξεις αυτο... μην προχωρησει 
> 
> σοβαρα τωρα..
> στη θεση σου θα πηγαινα σε εναν ενισχυτη που οδηγειται με τα 5W.



χμμμμμ....ο liat θα παέι σιγά σιγά σε κανά KiloWatt :Rolleyes:

----------


## liat

> δλδ, ανεβηκες απο το 1mW στα 5W για να ριξεις την ισχυ επιτηδες ξανα στα 200mW για να οδηγησεις εναν ενισχυτη RF. 
> να το κοιταξεις αυτο... μην προχωρησει 
> 
> σοβαρα τωρα..
> *στη θεση σου θα πηγαινα σε εναν ενισχυτη που οδηγειται με τα 5W*.



Μα αυτός είναι ο στόχος Βαγγέλη. Αν ήθελα μέγιστη ισχύ το 1 watt, την έχω ήδη.
Είπα, για την ακρίβεια, "Επόμενη δοκιμή με το linear ..."  :Rolleyes: 





> χμμμμμ....ο liat θα παέι σιγά σιγά σε κανά KiloWatt



Ωραία η ρίμα σου Κώστα χαχα.

----------


## SeAfasia

rf amp σε τι σκέφτεσαι;
έχω ένα κομμάτι πράσινο dynamask της bungard.... :Lol:

----------


## liat

> rf amp σε τι σκέφτεσαι;
> *έχω ένα κομμάτι πράσινο dynamask* της bungard....



Στο επόμενο λέω να δοκιμάσω επικασσιτέρωση.
Δεν έχω σκεφτεί ακόμα για linear.
Θέλω κάτι με καλή απολαβή, όχι ενεργοβόρο και να μην απαιτείται να πάω σε άλλο τροφοδοτικό από αυτό που έχω (12-15 watt).
Δεν βιάζομαι. Περιμένω τις άδειες πανελλαδικής εμβέλειας.  :hahahha:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Στο επόμενο λέω να δοκιμάσω επικασσιτέρωση.
> Δεν έχω σκεφτεί ακόμα για linear.
> Θέλω κάτι με καλή απολαβή, όχι ενεργοβόρο και να μην απαιτείται να πάω σε άλλο τροφοδοτικό από αυτό που έχω (12-15 watt).
> Δεν βιάζομαι. Περιμένω τις άδειες πανελλαδικής εμβέλειας.



τότε κάτι σε *λαμπάτο*.....πανελλαδικά και όχι μόνο... :Boo hoo!:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Βασίλη τα σχηματικά είναι τα εξής:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62567 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62568 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62569
> 
> Οδηγίες κατασκευής, αν εννοείς για το pcb, γίνεται μνεία στην αρχή και με τα ανάλογα links.
> Ρυθμίσεις χμ...! Δε θέλω να σε λυπήσω, αλλά χωρίς κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό και γνώσεις του τι κάνεις, μόνο κατά τύχη θα το φέρεις εκεί που πρέπει.
> Όπως έχω εξηγήσει, εγώ αρκέστηκα στην, ας πούμε, εμφάνιση και καλαισθησία.
> Το λειτουργικό και σημαντικότερο κομμάτι το έφερε σε πέρας ο Γιώργος SRF.
> Αν δεν είχα αυτή τη βοήθεια, η πλακέτα θα έμενε συναρμολογημένη σε ένα ράφι για να καμαρώνω το κατασκευαστικό μέρος.
> ...



Γίαννη,έχεις κάνει κάποια αλλαγή ή τα παρόντα σχηματικά είναι τα τελικά;

----------


## liat

> Γίαννη,έχεις κάνει κάποια αλλαγή ή τα παρόντα σχηματικά είναι τα τελικά;



Κώστα είναι τα τελικά.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κώστα είναι τα τελικά.



πάμε παρακάτω τότε..... :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

είμαι παρακάτω...... :Biggrin:

----------


## Hector2000

We can discus about RDVV rev7 by english here?

----------


## leosedf

> We can discus about RDVV rev7 by english here?



Nope........

----------


## aris285

> Nope........



why nope???

----------


## steven30gr

Να επαναφερω το θεμα μετα από χρόνια το TSA 5511 ΥΠΆΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ????

----------


## mikemtb

πανε στο Φανο και παρηγγειλέ το

----------


## steven30gr

> πανε στο Φανο και παρηγγειλέ το



πηγα δεν το εχει εαν ειναι το παραγγελνω και από ebay για τωρα λεω εάν κάποιος συναδελφος του περισσεύει ειδάλλως θα παραγγειλω αναγκαστηκα απο έξω!!!

----------


## nick1974

> πηγα δεν το εχει εαν ειναι το παραγγελνω και από ebay για τωρα λεω εάν κάποιος συναδελφος του περισσεύει ειδάλλως θα παραγγειλω αναγκαστηκα απο έξω!!!




https://www.pilianidis.gr/el/tsa-551...s-dip-18-20829

----------


## argizel

To SDA3302 νομίζω είναι αντίστοιχο. https://www.radio741.com/48543-sda33...t-siemens.html

----------


## steven30gr

> https://www.pilianidis.gr/el/tsa-551...s-dip-18-20829




δεν το εχει διαθεσιμο!!!

----------


## steven30gr

> To SDA3302 νομίζω είναι αντίστοιχο. https://www.radio741.com/48543-sda33...t-siemens.html



δεν το ξερω αλλά θα δουμε σε ευχαριστω όπως και τα υπολοιπα παιδιά!!!εχω παραγγείλη απλα αν υπηρχε σε καλή τιμη η καποιος να εξυπηρετουσε θα ηταν προτιμότερο φαντασου οτι για να ερθει απο θεσνικη θα παει 10 ευρω οποτε δεν σκοπευω να τα δαπανήσω

----------


## steven30gr

θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω δημόσια τον Παναγιώτη Studio 52 για την παραχώρηση του tsa 5511 καθώς και το j310!

----------

george Mp (18-07-21), 

mikemtb (15-07-21)

----------


## steven30gr

Να επαναφέρω πάλι το θέμα μιας που χειμωνιασε και να ασχοληθουμε με κατι!!!Εδω και μέρες προσπαθω απελπισμένα να lockάρη αλλά μάταια!άλλαξα τρανζιστορ αλλαξα j310 αλλαξα βαρικαπ εβαλα mv 209 αλλαξα διαφορα πηνια βεβαι ;απο ότι γραφατε καποτε εδω,αλλα τιποτα καμμιά ιδέα????αλλαξα tsa αλλαξα pic εβαλα  το 84 το 628 με ολα τα προγραμματα αλλα τιποτα μονο unlock

----------


## 744

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να αλλάζεις ότι εξάρτημα έχει πάνω της η πλακέτα αν δεν έχει μετρήσει τα βασικά.

Π.χ. Τάσεις στα διάφορα σημεία, συχνότητα ταλάντωσης (αν ταλαντώνει) του VCO, τάση εξόδου του PLL κλπ.

----------


## steven30gr

taτασεις σε ποιά σημεία???τουλαχιστον αυτες που αναφεροντε στο ποστ μετρησα και ηταν ενταξει!ταλαντωση?τους 3,2 και 4 τους ακουω,ταση εξοδου του πλλ??

----------


## steven30gr

παντως το παραδοξο ειναι οτι χωρις το TSA ΚΛΕΙΔΩΝΗ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑΖΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ

----------


## argizel

Τι εννοείς , χωρίς το TSA κλειδώνει. Βγάζεις δηλαδή το TSA και η οθόνη σου δείχνει lock και ανεβοκατεβάζεις και τη συχνότητα; Τότε ποιός ο λόγος ύπαρξης του TSA;

----------


## 744

Δεν μπορεί να κλειδώνει χωρίς το TSA. Τι εννοείς ανεβάζει/κατεβάζει συχνότητα? Στην οθόνη την LCD ή βλέπεις σε συχνόμετρο την σωστή φέρουσα?

----------


## steven30gr

> Δεν μπορεί να κλειδώνει χωρίς το TSA. Τι εννοείς ανεβάζει/κατεβάζει συχνότητα? Στην οθόνη την LCD ή βλέπεις σε συχνόμετρο την σωστή φέρουσα?



προφανως δεν κλειδωνη αλλα περνει καποια ταση το led!στην οθονη ανεβοκατεβαζη κανονικα!

----------


## aris285

Σου έχω την λύση για να μην παιδεύεσαι.
Προσπάθησε να επαναφέρεις όλα τα εξαρτήματα βάσει σχεδίου. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο HEX του PIC. Θα το βρω αύριο και θα σου στείλω το σωστο.

----------


## 744

Στο μεταξύ έλεγξε τα εξής:

1. Οι τάσεις είναι σωστές? Π.χ. +5 για τα λογικά?
2. Το VCO δουλεύει? Σε ποια συχνότητα είναι το κέντρο του όταν δηλαδή η τάση ελέγχου είναι η μισή? Κανονικά πρέπει να είναι στη μέση της μπάντας
3. Αν δουλεύει το VCO, μετά έλεγξε αν δουλεύει το στάδιο ισχύος.

----------


## aris285

> Στο μεταξύ έλεγξε τα εξής:
> 
> 1. Οι τάσεις είναι σωστές? Π.χ. +5 για τα λογικά?
> 2. Το VCO δουλεύει? Σε ποια συχνότητα είναι το κέντρο του όταν δηλαδή η τάση ελέγχου είναι η μισή? Κανονικά πρέπει να είναι στη μέση της μπάντας
> 3. Αν δουλεύει το VCO, μετά έλεγξε αν δουλεύει το στάδιο ισχύος.



καλημέρα.
εμένα ασπρίσανε τα μαλλιά μου με το συγκεκριμένο μέχρι να ανακαλύψω οτι το πρόβλημα είναι στον pic.
όλα τα αρχεία που κυκλοφορούν είναι ελατοματικα και δεν κλειδώνουν.

αυτό λειτουργεί σίγουρα
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2R...LsJJl0hsnVkDLQ

----------

mikemtb (19-10-21)

----------


## steven30gr

> καλημέρα.
> εμένα ασπρίσανε τα μαλλιά μου με το συγκεκριμένο μέχρι να ανακαλύψω οτι το πρόβλημα είναι στον pic.
> όλα τα αρχεία που κυκλοφορούν είναι ελατοματικα και δεν κλειδώνουν.
> 
> αυτό λειτουργεί σίγουρα
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2R...LsJJl0hsnVkDLQ




Αρη σε ευχαριστω πολύ θα το δοκιμάσω!Σε ευχαριστω και πάλι!ελπιζω να δουμε φως

----------


## aris285

περιμένω νεα.

----------


## steven30gr

> περιμένω νεα.



δυστυχως άρη δεν μπορω να το περασω γιατι δεν εχω το 16f84 αλλα το 16f84α και μου το φωτονη αλλα στο τελος μου λεει οτι bad κατι!πρεπει να βρω σκετο 84αρι μαλλον!!την γκαντεμια μου και στο 128 εχω και εκει το α!!!

----------


## aris285

Και εγώ σε 84Α το έχω βάλει και έπαιξε. 
Έχω και καιρό να προγραμματίσω pic και δεν θυμάμαι.
Μήπως κάποιο fuse δεν είναι σωστό?
Μήπως να ωρισεις στον programmer τον 84 και όχι το 84Α

----------


## liat

> ... δεν μπορω να το περασω γιατι δεν εχω το 16f84 αλλα το 16f84α και μου το φωτονη αλλα στο τελος μου λεει οτι bad κατι!πρεπει να βρω σκετο 84αρι μαλλον!!την γκαντεμια μου και στο 128 εχω και εκει το α!!!



Σε πμ, αν θυμάμαι καλά, είχες γράψει ότι έκανες τις αλλαγές όπως τις έχω περιγράψει. Έχεις περάσει το hex για 16f84a που έδωσα στο *post*;

----------


## steven30gr

deδε το περναει οσο για τα fuse πρεπει να πειραξω κατι????

----------


## steven30gr

> Και εγώ σε 84Α το έχω βάλει και έπαιξε. 
> Έχω και καιρό να προγραμματίσω pic και δεν θυμάμαι.
> Μήπως κάποιο fuse δεν είναι σωστό?
> Μήπως να ωρισεις στον programmer τον 84 και όχι το 84Α



δε το περναει οσο για τα fuse πρεπει να πειραξω κατι????

----------


## steven30gr

> Σε πμ, αν θυμάμαι καλά, είχες γράψει ότι έκανες τις αλλαγές όπως τις έχω περιγράψει. Έχεις περάσει το hex για 16f84a που έδωσα στο *post*;



εχω την εντυπωση πως ναι αυτο εκανα αλλα δεν!!!μηπως του αρη ειναι διαφορετικο αυτο προσπαθω να δω!!

----------


## steven30gr

αυτο ειναι το error

----------


## steven30gr

> Σε πμ, αν θυμάμαι καλά, είχες γράψει ότι έκανες τις αλλαγές όπως τις έχω περιγράψει. Έχεις περάσει το hex για 16f84a που έδωσα στο *post*;



στο δικο σου δεν κλειδωνη και δεν περναει το verify ston programmer!!

----------


## steven30gr

> Και εγώ σε 84Α το έχω βάλει και έπαιξε. 
> Έχω και καιρό να προγραμματίσω pic και δεν θυμάμαι.
> Μήπως κάποιο fuse δεν είναι σωστό?
> Μήπως να ωρισεις στον programmer τον 84 και όχι το 84Α



σου βγαζει error κατευθειαν και κανει reset o programmer

----------


## aris285

Έχεις άλλον pic 16f84a να τον δοκιμάσεις?
Μήπως έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα αυτός που έχεις?

----------


## aris285

Αν θες μπορώ να σου δώσω έναν προγραμματισμένο που λειτουργεί σίγουρα στο δικό μου.

----------


## aris285

Επίσης κυκλοφορεί  και hex για τον 628Α το οποίο  κλειδώνει στα πρώτα 10 boot και μετά δεν ξανακλειδωνει ποτέ ξανά σαν demo δηλαδή.

----------


## steven30gr

> Αν θες μπορώ να σου δώσω έναν προγραμματισμένο που λειτουργεί σίγουρα στο δικό μου.



σιγουρα θα βοηθουσε!το θεμα ειναι οτι το pic περνει τα αλλα hex κανονικα αλλα δεν κλειδωνη!

----------


## steven30gr

δυστυχως δοκιμασα και σε 84αρι τον κωδικο σου αρη αλλα εβγαζε fault bad κατι τελοςπαντων!

----------


## airgeorge

Πάνε πολλά χρόνια που το έφτιαξα και δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι πιο μου δούλεψε. 
Αν έχεις όρεξη δοκίμασέ τα.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ai1y2epcw9...sktop.rar?dl=0

----------


## aris285

> δυστυχως δοκιμασα και σε 84αρι τον κωδικο σου αρη αλλα εβγαζε fault bad κατι τελοςπαντων!



αν θες ελα Ελευσίνα να σου δοσω ολη την κατασκευή απο το δικο μου να το παρεις να παιξεις. Εχθες εκατσα και το ξεθαψα, το εβαλα στην μπριζα και lockαρει.

----------


## steven30gr

> αν θες ελα Ελευσίνα να σου δοσω ολη την κατασκευή απο το δικο μου να το παρεις να παιξεις. Εχθες εκατσα και το ξεθαψα, το εβαλα στην μπριζα και lockαρει.



άρη σε ευχαριστω πάρα πολύ !!!!!ΣΗΜΕΡΑ εδεησε ο πανάγαθος αφου αλλαξα καποια υλικά ξεκολλησα κολλησα !ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥς lockΑΡΕ από τους 87,5 mhz εως τους 90,25 mhz εκανα καποια αλλαγη στο πηνιο αλλα με κανα 2 αλλαγες δεν επαιξε τωρα θα δω πως θα το κανω να λοκαρη στην μπαντα!!!αρη στειλε μου σε πμ το τηλ να μιλησουμε!!!!ολα αυτα χωρις το τελικο τρανζιστορ και οχι dummy !θα δω τωρα αν με το τελικο και dummy θα αλλαξουν τα δεδομενα!!!Ευχαριστω επισης ολα τα παιδια που βοηθησαν εστω στελνωντας κωδικους και αλλα tips!!!οποιος παντως θελει TSA ΚΑΙ J310 εχω !!!

----------


## steven30gr

και ενω συνδεσα το εξοδου με το που λοκαρει γινετε πυραυλος τραβαει 2,5 αμπερ αλλα ισχυς 0

----------


## steven30gr

maμαλλον απανταω μονος μου στο θεμα χαχαχα!!!λοιιπον εχουμε και λεμε μετα απο πολλες δοκιμες λοκαρη αλλα μεχρι τους 90mhz πιο πανω δεν λεει με τιποτα αλλαξα ολα τα δεδομενα  στο πηνιο ταλανταντωσης πιο λιγες πιο πολλες αλλες διατομες αλλα τποτα μεχρι εκει!!!το προβλημα στην εξοδο δεν το ξαναδοκιμασα με το εξοδου διοτι δεν βρηκα τι φταει

----------

